# So I recently got a FOID Card.



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get. 

Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were. 

I mean, they couldn't have been that strict if Robert Crimo  AKA "Awake the Rapper" AKA the Highland Park shooter, was able to get one, and mow down seven people just trying to enjoy a nice parade.   So I was curious. 

So here's what happened. 

I filled out a form. 
I paid $11.00.  
30 days later, I got my FOID Card, which means I can go into any store I want and buy a gun. 

Now, obviously, I have no criminal record, am an honorably discharged veteran and have never been treated for a mental illness, so there's no reason why they SHOULD have denied me. 

But man, I can't imagine they did a very thorough check for $11.00.  I mean it must have cost at least $2.00 to make and mail the card.  

Now I compare that to when I applied for my current job in 2020, or when I got my home loan in 2021.   Those actually WERE Thorough background checks.   They even found discrepancies that I wasn't aware of (and quickly got cleared up.)  I should point out that my job happened because a manager there recommended me, and the bank that gave me my home loan had been doing business with me for 20 years.  So neither was dealing with a stranger, but they STILL did the work.  

.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 11, 2022)

A job isn't a Constitutionally protected right.


----------



## 1srelluc (Sep 11, 2022)

The gun community calls them FAIL cards.....Fits your post to a tee.


----------



## miketx (Sep 11, 2022)

Lol, says he wanted to see how easy it was to buy a gun, but he hasn't tried to buy a gun! You can't make this crap up! Where's gun?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

pknopp said:


> A job isn't a Constitutionally protected right.



Nor is owning a gun.  

The Second Amendment is about Militias.


----------



## miketx (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nor is owning a gun.
> 
> The Second Amendment is about Militias.


And we are the militia liar.


----------



## pknopp (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nor is owning a gun.
> 
> The Second Amendment is about Militias.



 If you say so. The courts say otherwise.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get.
> 
> Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were.
> 
> ...


After you've been busted lying over and over and over again to the USMB forum, do really think anyone should believe your farcical bullshit?


----------



## Blues Man (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get.
> 
> Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were.
> 
> ...


Any dealer will still run a BG check on you so you paid 11 bucks for nothing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

pknopp said:


> If you say so. The courts say otherwise.



The courts have said a lot of stupid things, and that's the problem with letting the courts make laws.   The finding that there was a right to unlimited gun ownership hiding in the Militia Amendment wasn't determined until 2010.  That is just as silly as finding a right to an abortion in the 14th Amendment 100 years after it was passed.  



Blues Man said:


> Any dealer will still run a BG check on you so you paid 11 bucks for nothing.



If it's the same background check Awake the Rapper went through, I'm really not that worried. 

Well, about my ability to get a gun.  I worry all the time about the next guy who hears voices in his head getting a gun.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> After you've been busted lying over and over and over again to the USMB forum, do really think anyone should believe your farcical bullshit?



Opinions your racist ass doesn't agree with aren't lies.  I'm sorry no one explained that to you at a young age.


----------



## Fueri (Sep 11, 2022)

It has gotten better in illinois since they went to the electronic online portal.

I sent a paper app in 2020.  Never showed up.  Electronic was about 45 days, but it came.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 11, 2022)

The failure I see here is that We The People have allowed government to be our Rights Nanny so that we have to go to the government to beg for a FOID card (or whatever) to get their permission to exercise a Constitutional Right.

That's on We The People and we've left the gate wide open to tyranny
It won't end well.


----------



## Blues Man (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The courts have said a lot of stupid things, and that's the problem with letting the courts make laws.   The finding that there was a right to unlimited gun ownership hiding in the Militia Amendment wasn't determined until 2010.  That is just as silly as finding a right to an abortion in the 14th Amendment 100 years after it was passed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we know you live in fear all the time.


----------



## 1srelluc (Sep 11, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The failure I see here is that We The People have allowed government to be our Rights Nanny so that we have to go to the government to beg for a FOID card (or whatever) to get their permission to exercise a Constitutional Right.
> 
> That's on We The People and we've left the gate wide open to tyranny


Hell it was NRA approved, they even bragged it up.....That's just another reason the NRA can go pound sand....I'll let someone else buy Wayne a new suit.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nor is owning a gun.
> 
> The Second Amendment is about Militias.


*“*A well-regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State,* the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, *shall not be infringed.*”*

The right to keep and bear arms was given to the people, not the militia.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Opinions your racist ass doesn't agree with aren't lies.  I'm sorry no one explained that to you at a young age.


^
Obvious projection.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

Fueri said:


> It has gotten better in illinois since they went to the electronic online portal.
> 
> I sent a paper app in 2020. Never showed up. Electronic was about 45 days, but it came.



Uh, no, guy, it shouldn't be that easy to get a gun.  



Blues Man said:


> Yes we know you live in fear all the time.



Kind of a healthy response when you make it easy for crazy people to get guns. 



Hugo Furst said:


> *“*A well-regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State,* the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, *shall not be infringed.*”*
> 
> The right to keep and bear arms was given to the people, not the militia.



You are taking one phrase out of context, without understanding the larger context of the Second and Third Amendments combined specifically to restrict the definition and expanse of militias (and how the British abused them previously.)  

The Founders didn't like armed mobs, they liked well-regulated militias.   They quickly put down armed insurrections like Shay's Rebellion, the Whiskey Rebellion, and other armed mobs that you guys seem to love.


----------



## Blues Man (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, no, guy, it shouldn't be that easy to get a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't fear other people getting guns.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 11, 2022)

Joe....you need to up your fear of and attack on knives.....you're slacking​(If you take all the guns, they'll use knives.....take all the knives they'll use vehicles....take all the vehicles they'll use baseball bats....etc etc etc)
​Police Search for Suspects After Deadly Knife Attack in Canada​*At least 10 people are dead after a series of stabbings across 13 crime scenes*. Police said the two men were likely in Regina, south of the Indigenous reservation where the first assault happened.
Published Sept. 4, 2022
Updated Sept. 7, 2022


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I don't fear other people getting guns.



I fear crazy people getting guns, and the best argument for gun control is listening to you Ammosexuals rant about all the people you want to shoot.  



BasicHumanUnit said:


> Joe....you need to up your fear of and attack on knives.....you're slacking



I have a far better chance of surviving a knife attack than a gun attack.


----------



## Blues Man (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I fear crazy people getting guns, and the best argument for gun control is listening to you Ammosexuals rant about all the people you want to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a far better chance of surviving a knife attack than a gun attack.


Yes we know you live in fear you don't have to keep repeating it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Yes we know you live in fear you don't have to keep repeating it.



Point is, I shouldn't have to.  This is a 100% preventable problem.  The Europeans and Japanese have figured this out.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, no, guy, it shouldn't be that easy to get a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Total Bullshit and this is the result of complete Communist indictrination

The Constitution was all about RESTRICTING government power.
I don't think you have any clue what the Constitution means or it's purpose.
Your personal interpretations are the result of your love of Communism since you have obviously personally benefited wildly from it,
which by the way, is the pinnacle of hypocrisy.

You're in Chicago (you say).
Some of the toughest gun laws in the nation....and one of the highest gun crime rates in the nation.  
You'd think you would understand the correlation by now.

If your liberal policies were so superb there would be no crime problem.


----------



## Blues Man (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Point is, I shouldn't have to.  This is a 100% preventable problem.  The Europeans and Japanese have figured this out.


You don't have to it's your choice to be afraid all the time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You're in Chicago (you say).
> Some of the toughest gun laws in the nation....and one of the highest gun crime rates in the nation.
> You'd think you would understand the correlation by now.



You are missing the point.  The "Strictest" gun law was me paying $11.00 and filling out a form to get a card that says I can own a gun.  that's not  terribly strict.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> You don't have to it's your choice to be afraid all the time.



i could wander out into traffic and drive at 100 MPH, too, but those are generally bad ideas.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, no, guy, it shouldn't be that easy to get a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



militias of the time consisted of males, aged 16-45, no females, no one over a certain age.

which is why the right was given to the people, and not just that limited group.


----------



## Blues Man (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> i could wander out into traffic and drive at 100 MPH, too, but those are generally bad ideas.




You are far more likely to die of any of a hundred or more different ways that you are to be murdered by a person using a gun.  But you fear guns above all else.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get.
> 
> Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were.
> 
> ...


You still have to go thru an FBI background check when you buy the gun. I've had to do it every single time I bought one.....even when I bought the gun online from Classic Firearms or Cheaper Than Dirt.

You have to send the gun to a licensed FFL dealer....and they do an FBI background check.
My wife had an in court no contest charge for simple assault on her record...so she was unable to buy one.
Also, if you've been treated for depression and are under a physician's care for a mental illness you won't be able to get one. This includes people with PTSD and have a record of treatment for the illness after serving in the military.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 11, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> You are far more likely to die of any of a hundred or more different ways that you are to be murdered by a person using a gun.  But you fear guns above all else.



Covid has killed more in the last 2 years, than firearms have in the last 10.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nor is owning a gun.
> 
> The Second Amendment is about Militias.


After the way the FBI has been acting this week it's pretty obvious we need militias now more than ever since the Revolutionary and Civil Wars.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> Covid has killed more in the last 2 years, than firearms have in the last 10.


Fentanyl has killed more people than COVID.

Reports are that COVID deaths have been over reported and are only 6% of what they claim.
The MSM claims that over 1 million have died from COVID in the US so far. So 6% of that would be around 6300. So far this year over 100,000 people have died from Fentanyl poisoning. George Floyd died from an overdoes of Fentanyl.


----------



## Peace (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get.
> 
> Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were.
> 
> ...


I swear to Gawd you just made the dumbest mistake because the shooter in Illinois was able to get his guns because his stupid father signed off on it.

It was a loophole and had there been no loophole to allow a family member to do that then those people might be alive but then again maybe not seeing the father might have done a straw purchase instead.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I fear crazy people getting guns, and the best argument for gun control is listening to you Ammosexuals rant about all the people you want to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a far better chance of surviving a knife attack than a gun attack.


How you figure?
You can die from being shot in an arm or a leg....but you cut someone in the right spot you can bleed out in minutes.


----------



## Peace (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nor is owning a gun.
> 
> The Second Amendment is about Militias.


Courts have ruled on this and you lose!


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> You are far more likely to die of any of a hundred or more different ways that you are to be murdered by a person using a gun.  But you fear guns above all else.


The FBI needs you to be unarmed when they kick down your door with a search warrant.


----------



## Fueri (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, no, guy, it shouldn't be that easy to get a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better as in that's what the law says and the new system is an improvement over the old one.  Sheesh.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The Second Amendment is about Militias.



Why doesn't it say "the right of the militia to keep and bear arms"?


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nor is owning a gun.
> 
> The Second Amendment is about Militias.


No, it is not.  If you need to lie to yourself like that, then you are little use to anyone.


----------



## Peace (Sep 11, 2022)

Joe is correct and we should repeal the Second Amendment!

Now before you bash me hear me out!

Now let repeal the Second Amendment and when Criminals still kill at the high rate they do and resort to using car bombs, pipe bombs, poisonous gas and so on then let remember at least those victims didn’t die by a gun…

Now Joe will proclaim that will never happen, but it has happened in the past, so it will again and OKC is living proof you don’t need a gun to cause mass damage and death!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You are taking one phrase out of context, without understanding the larger context



Damn......you should write for Saturday Night Live.
That's some funny shit right there.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The "Strictest" gun law was me paying $11.00 and filling out a form to get a card that says I can own a gun. that's not terribly strict.



Just take that card and go to your nearest Chicago gun shop. Let us know what happens.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> which means I can go into any store I want and buy a gun.



So, what did you get?


----------



## Blues Man (Sep 11, 2022)

Peace said:


> Joe is correct and we should repeal the Second Amendment!
> 
> Now before you bash me hear me out!
> 
> ...


Criminals will still get guns and we will still refuse to enforce the gun laws we have on the books


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> militias of the time consisted of males, aged 16-45, no females, no one over a certain age.
> 
> which is why the right was given to the people, and not just that limited group.



Actually, when the Second was passed, very few people were allowed to vote (only about 2% of the population) and most people couldn't afford a gun, they were too expensive. 



mudwhistle said:


> You still have to go thru an FBI background check when you buy the gun. I've had to do it every single time I bought one.....even when I bought the gun online from Classic Firearms or Cheaper Than Dirt.



That's a federal requirement... I was talking about how Illinois supposedly has the strictest gun laws in the country. except they don't sound very strict.  



Hugo Furst said:


> Covid has killed more in the last 2 years, than firearms have in the last 10.



Yes, Trump epically failed to protect the American people.  



mudwhistle said:


> After the way the FBI has been acting this week it's pretty obvious we need militias now more than ever since the Revolutionary and Civil Wars.



And here comes the crazy.  

I mean, what kind of world do we live in where Billionaire ex-presidents can't keep classified documents to sell to foreign powers!   What an infringement on our freedom!!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

fncceo said:


> So, what did you get?



Based on conversations with police friends that I have, I am leaning towards a Glock-19.   Easy to handle, low maintenance, fairly accurate.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

Peace said:


> Joe is correct and we should repeal the Second Amendment!
> 
> Now before you bash me hear me out!
> 
> ...



Or we could be like the UK or Japan, which have very little violent crime compared to the US.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, when the Second was passed, very few people were allowed to vote (only about 2% of the population) and most people couldn't afford a gun, they were too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of a world do we live in when far left extremists make unfounded claims?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, when the Second was passed, very few people were allowed to vote (only about 2% of the population) and most people couldn't afford a gun, they were too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Illinois created that card just to make themselves feel good.....but it doesn't really do much if you don't have a record. If you have a record you know not to try to buy a gun in a shop. That card only encourages people to break the law by going around the law. It doesn't prevent gun violence.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, when the Second was passed, very few people were allowed to vote (only about 2% of the population) and most people couldn't afford a gun, they were too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> very few people were allowed to vote


Which has nothing to do with the Second



JoeB131 said:


> and most people couldn't afford a gun, they were too expensive.



and yet people living in very rural areas were able to protect lives and property, long before the Second was written



JoeB131 said:


> Yes, Trump epically failed to protect the American people.



Yup, all Trumps fault.


get a life little boy, 


and an estimate on getting that stick pulled out of your ass.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or we could be like the UK or Japan, which have very little violent crime compared to the US.


The UK or Japan have nothing like the far left / soft on crime policies like Chicago and other liberal Hell holes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nor is owning a gun.
> 
> The Second Amendment is about Militias.


Numbnuts the whole people are the militia. And the government doesn't have a Constitutionally protected right.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Illinois created that card just to make themselves feel good.....but it doesn't really do much if you don't have a record. If you have a record you know not to try to buy a gun in a shop. That card only encourages people to break the law by going around the law. It doesn't prevent gun violence.



I agree, it doesn't.  

You know what does?  Meaningful gun laws.   Let's not even go with a country like Japan or the UK that outright bans them.  Let's take a country like Germany, which allows private gun ownership, but it isn't considered a "right" but what it should be, a privilege.   It means that to get a gun, you have to actually go through strict scrutiny.

Going back to Robert Crimo, the Highland Park shooter.  There were a whole bunch of red flags that this kid had no business being able to buy a gun.  Yet he was able to get a FOID card because his father signed a waiver.  And he was able to buy two AR15's despite the Highland Park PD having come out to his house on numerous occasions to break up domestic disturbances. 

Now, let's take it the other way.  Let's do a REAL investigation, not an $11.00 one for a FOID card.  That means someone actually calls the HPPD and asks about this kid.  They call his school and his job (if he has one, if he doesn't he shouldn't be able to get a gun) and his neighbors and see who is willing to dish the dirt on him.

Now, could he have still gotten a black market gun? Meh, maybe.  More likely he'd go down to the hood and get rolled.


----------



## McRib (Sep 11, 2022)

miketx said:


> Lol, says he wanted to see how easy it was to buy a gun, but he hasn't tried to buy a gun! You can't make this crap up! Where's gun?


Where gun? You no have gun! 

BUY GUN!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> and yet people living in very rural areas were able to protect lives and property, long before the Second was written






Hugo Furst said:


> Yup, all Trumps fault.



By Trump's own standards, it was. 

He said that 12K deaths from Swine Flu under Obama was a disaster. 
So a million deaths from Covid are much worse, right?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You know what does? Meaningful gun laws. Let's not even go with a country like Japan or the UK that outright bans them.



Why not? Don't outright bans work?


----------



## Peace (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Or we could be like the UK or Japan, which have very little violent crime compared to the US.


Fifty states vs two countries that are fucking islands!

You failed on the part when you didn’t mention the father mistake!


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I agree, it doesn't.
> 
> You know what does?  Meaningful gun laws.   Let's not even go with a country like Japan or the UK that outright bans them.  Let's take a country like Germany, which allows private gun ownership, but it isn't considered a "right" but what it should be, a privilege.   It means that to get a gun, you have to actually go through strict scrutiny.
> 
> ...


Laws don't prevent crime....especially if Democrats refuse to enforce laws.


----------



## Peace (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I agree, it doesn't.
> 
> You know what does?  Meaningful gun laws.   Let's not even go with a country like Japan or the UK that outright bans them.  Let's take a country like Germany, which allows private gun ownership, but it isn't considered a "right" but what it should be, a privilege.   It means that to get a gun, you have to actually go through strict scrutiny.
> 
> ...


You are so dishonest by not mentioning the father was the reason for all that!

Close the damn loophole you moron!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!"


Among the right’s more ridiculous lies.

Along with the lie that the FOID card – or permits to purchase firearms in general – is ‘anti-Second Amendment,’ whatever that’s supposed to be.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

Peace said:


> Fifty states vs two countries that are fucking islands!
> 
> You failed on the part when you didn’t mention the father mistake!





Peace said:


> You are so dishonest by not mentioning the father was the reason for all that!
> 
> Close the damn loophole you moron!



I specifically mentioned his father signed a waiver.  That shouldn't have been good enough.  They should have conducted a REAL investigation.  They didn't.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> By Trump's own standards, it was.
> 
> He said that 12K deaths from Swine Flu under Obama was a disaster.
> So a million deaths from Covid are much worse, right?





JoeB131 said:


> So a million deaths from Covid are much worse, right?



a million died of Covid on Trumps watch?

Cuomo ignoring the Hospital ships, and housing covid patients with the elderly and infirm were his fault?

and that's just NY.

Want to blame Trump for Covid deaths?

then don't forget to give him credit for fast tracking the vaccine.

But, all that is off topic.

give us more of your conspiracies about the Second.


----------



## Peace (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I specifically mentioned his father signed a waiver.  That shouldn't have been good enough.  They should have conducted a REAL investigation.  They didn't.


Close the damn loophole!

Simple as that!


----------



## CarsomyrPlusSix (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nor is owning a gun.
> 
> The Second Amendment is about Militias.


You are profoundly illiterate, stupid, and / or a liar.

THE *RIGHT OF THE PEOPL*E *TO KEEP*
_*AND BEAR ARMS*_ *SHALL NOT BE INFRINGNED*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> The gun community calls them FAIL cards.....Fits your post to a tee.


It’s not the ‘gun community,’ it’s dishonest conservatives – such as yourself.

And dishonest conservatives use demagoguery and lies to advance the false notion that citizens aren’t able to acquire firearms because of ‘restrictive laws,’ when in fact nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Now, could he have still gotten a black market gun?


Indiana, Wisconsin, Missouri.


----------



## 1srelluc (Sep 11, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s not the ‘gun community,’ it’s dishonest conservatives – such as yourself.
> 
> And dishonest conservatives use demagoguery and lies to advance the false notion that citizens aren’t able to acquire firearms because of ‘restrictive laws,’ when in fact nothing could be further from the truth.


Meh, may your chains rest heavily upon you.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 11, 2022)

miketx said:


> And we are the militia liar.


All those well regulated militia members in Uvalde, in Charleston, in Sandy Hook, etc.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 11, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> a million died of Covid on Trumps watch?


No, but the number was that high because of the litany of his failures...  Compared to other industrialized nations that took this seriously and took the appropriate countermeasures. 

For instance, Japan has only had 42,000 Covid deaths compared to our one million.  Okay, they have a third of our population, but they are also much more densely populated.  So what did the Japanese PM do right that Trump did wrong?  Well, just about everything.  STILL, he felt the need to resign because even that number of deaths was considered too high. 



Hugo Furst said:


> Want to blame Trump for Covid deaths?


Yup, totally on him for a litany of reasons. 



Hugo Furst said:


> then don't forget to give him credit for fast tracking the vaccine.


Why? He wasn't in the lab with the test tubes.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Meh, may your chains rest heavily upon you.


The notion that firearm regulatory measures are ‘too strict’ is a lie, a contrivance of the dishonest right.

The notion that firearm regulatory measures ‘prohibit’ citizens from arming themselves is a lie, a contrivance of the dishonest right.


----------



## 1srelluc (Sep 11, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The notion that firearm regulatory measures are ‘too strict’ is a lie, a contrivance of the dishonest right.
> 
> The notion that firearm regulatory measures ‘prohibit’ citizens from arming themselves is a lie, a contrivance of the dishonest right.


Jeez, were you dropped on your head as a child.....Repeatedly?


----------



## Peace (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, but the number was that high because of the litany of his failures...  Compared to other industrialized nations that took this seriously and took the appropriate countermeasures.
> 
> For instance, Japan has only had 42,000 Covid deaths compared to our one million.  Okay, they have a third of our population, but they are also much more densely populated.  So what did the Japanese PM do right that Trump did wrong?  Well, just about everything.  STILL, he felt the need to resign because even that number of deaths was considered too high.
> 
> ...


Do you blame Trump for your miserable 😭 life?

First off China caused the Pandemic so they own all these deaths around the World.

Second, Trump imitated Warp Speed which gave us the vaccine.

Third, the Vaccine Manufacturers stated the vaccine was never a cure but those like you and Biden lied and made false claims!

Fourth, people are still dying so if Trump was the reason for the deaths when he was President then Biden is at fault for those that died under his term.

Fifth, States have rights and a President can not do what you want, so why don’t you stop acting like you want a dictator to rule this country!

Sixth, I noticed you didn’t comment on closing the loophole for the gun law and why?

Simple, you know that might have prevented the massacre you wrote about!

So let be clear you are a partisan Whore as usu!


----------



## Peace (Sep 11, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The notion that firearm regulatory measures are ‘too strict’ is a lie, a contrivance of the dishonest right.
> 
> The notion that firearm regulatory measures ‘prohibit’ citizens from arming themselves is a lie, a contrivance of the dishonest right.


You don’t want citizens to own a firearm, so your fake nonsense about regulations doesn’t  work!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Based on conversations with police friends that I have, I am leaning towards a Glock-19.   Easy to handle, low maintenance, fairly accurate.


Ugly as sin.

Never cared for striker-fired plastic pistols.

Consider a revolver – even easier to handle, considerably more reliable, and beautiful to behold.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Laws don't prevent crime....especially if Democrats refuse to enforce laws.


A new law in Illinois in Jan 2023 will release those charged with violent crimes without nail that includes 2nd degree murder and hate crimes. 








						State Law Will Release Second-Degree Murder Suspects Without Bail: 'The End of Days'
					

When a new Illinois law takes effect in just a few months, suspects charged with felonies like second-degree murder, aggravated battery, kidnapping, and arson will be back on the streets.




					www1.cbn.com


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2022)

miketx said:


> And we are the militia liar.


lol

No, we don’t.

There is no ‘militia’ – private armed citizens running around with guns is not a ‘militia,’ regardless what they tell themselves.

And private armed citizens aren’t going to defend against ‘government tyranny’ – that’s as much a myth and lie as ‘good guy with a gun.’


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Ugly as sin.
> 
> Never cared for striker-fired plastic pistols.
> 
> Consider a revolver – even easier to handle, considerably more reliable, and beautiful to behold.


Carrying almost 3 pounds vs. 1-3/4 pounds 3 pounds with only 6 rounds vs 1-3/4 pounds with 19+1 rounds. Anyone experienced at carrying knows 3 pounds starts getting heavy after you've walked for long periods of time and becomes uncomfortable.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> lol
> 
> No, we don’t.
> 
> ...


The whole people are the militia and the government does not have a second amendment protected right


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You are missing the point.  The "Strictest" gun law was me paying $11.00 and filling out a form to get a card that says I can own a gun.  that's not  terribly strict.



Do you think all those gang bangers in the south side who pick off two dozen brown people every weekend fill out the form and pay their $11 first, Walter?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 11, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Do you think all those gang bangers in the south side who pick off two dozen brown people every weekend fill out the form and pay their $11 first, Walter?



Don't forget the west side gang bangers.


----------



## BackAgain (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nor is owning a gun.
> 
> The Second Amendment is about Militias.


No. It is about the right of the people to keep and bear arms.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You are missing the point.  The "Strictest" gun law was me paying $11.00 and filling out a form to get a card that says I can own a gun.  that's not  terribly strict.


So you have to get permission from govco to exercise a right to have a gun, and you must pay a fee to have that permission slip reissued or replaced if lost or stolen 🤣
And you had to show an ID to get that permission slip. But you oppose voter ID .


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get.
> 
> Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were.
> 
> ...



  I'm reminded of when the space case Mark Kelly tried to buy an AR-15, while both he and his wife were actively campaigning against the right of law-abiding American people to buy the exact same rifle that he wanted to buy.  The dealer denied him the sale, after public attention was focused on his hypocrisy.

  One of several contradictory bullshit excuses that he used to justify this was a claim that he wanted to demonstrate how easy it was to acquire such a weapon.  Funny, how, for him, it turned out to be more difficult than he thought.









						Gun store nixes Mark Kelly's AR-15 purchase - CNNPolitics
					

An Arizona gun store says it has canceled a recent purchase of an  AR-15 semiautomatic rifle by Mark Kelly.




					www.cnn.com
				




  There is, of course, nothing the least bit uncommon or surprising about a corrupt left *wrong*-wing piece of shit being unwilling itself to obey the same rules that it wants to impose on others.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The finding that there was a right to unlimited gun ownership hiding in the Militia Amendment wasn't determined until 2010.



  It is not hiding.  It is in plain sight.  The great men who wrote the Bill of Rights could not have made it any clearer.

_A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, *the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.*_​


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I fear crazy people getting guns…



  And yet everyone can see that you are at least as fucked-up in the head, and in the soul (dubiously assuming that you still have yours) as most of those whom you would deny the very same right that you are now seeking for yourself.

  Given the bizarre, twisted hateful, and outright evil views that you very often express on this forum, why should you be allowed the right to possess a weapon, and anyone else denied that same right?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Point is, I shouldn't have to.  This is a 100% preventable problem.  The Europeans and Japanese have figured this out.



  Then go live in Europe or Japan, if that's the kind of tyrannical shithole in which you want to live.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So you have to get permission from govco to exercise a right to have a gun, and you must pay a fee to have that permission slip reissued or replaced if lost or stolen 🤣
> And you had to show an ID to get that permission slip. But you oppose voter ID .




Yeah...joe ain't the brightest bulb in the box.....there is a woman who is in court now challenging the FOID card requirement.....hopefully she will win.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Point is, I shouldn't have to.  This is a 100% preventable problem.  The Europeans and Japanese have figured this out.




The Europeans disarmed their peoples in the 1920s and by the mid 1930s, under the direction of the German socialists, they murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children....

The Japanese murdered 3 million innocent men, women and children.....also in the 1930s.......

Funny you would pick out countries that committed mass murder and genocide as examples to follow.....


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 11, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The Europeans disarmed their peoples in the 1920s and by the mid 1930s, under the direction of the German socialists, they murdered 15 million innocent men, women and children....
> 
> The Japanese murdered 3 million innocent men, women and children.....also in the 1930s.......
> 
> Funny you would pick out countries that committed mass murder and genocide as examples to follow.....


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 11, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The notion that firearm regulatory measures are ‘too strict’ is a lie, a contrivance of the dishonest right.
> 
> The notion that firearm regulatory measures ‘prohibit’ citizens from arming themselves is a lie, a contrivance of the dishonest right.


The notion that voter integrity laws and voter ID laws prohibit citizens from voting is a lie, a contrivance of the dishonest left.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get.
> 
> Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were.
> 
> ...


You had to wait 30 days?  Fuck that shit.

And, no you can't go into any store you want and buy a gun.  You still have to clear the Federal background check and fill out a 4473.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Based on conversations with police friends that I have, I am leaning towards a Glock-19.   Easy to handle, low maintenance, fairly accurate.



And perfect for little jobs around the house.  Go for it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Peace said:


> Do you blame Trump for your miserable 😭 life?



No, but I do blame him for everyone else's lives he's fucked up.   I knew the minute he was elected he was going to fuck things up, so I made sure I was ready.  Even I couldn't have guess how bad. 



Peace said:


> First off China caused the Pandemic so they own all these deaths around the World.



China didn't allow it to spread in this country and openly undermined people who were trying to contain it. 



Peace said:


> Second, Trump imitated Warp Speed which gave us the vaccine.


Yes, he gave a fancy name to something that had no real effect. Funny all those other countries got the vaccine just as fast.  



Peace said:


> Third, the Vaccine Manufacturers stated the vaccine was never a cure but those like you and Biden lied and made false claims!



Nobody said it was a cure.  What they said was 1) It would prevent the spread and 2) if you did get it, you were less likely to die.  Both of these were true.  Sadly, too many of you MAGAt's decided you'd rather die than take the vaccine and admit Trump fucked up.  



Peace said:


> Fourth, people are still dying so if Trump was the reason for the deaths when he was President then Biden is at fault for those that died under his term.



Nope. People are dying because vaccines and masks were made a cultural issue by Trump.  Never, ever should have been.  



Peace said:


> Fifth, States have rights and a President can not do what you want, so why don’t you stop acting like you want a dictator to rule this country!



If Trump had called on all the states to take measures, the Democratic run states would have done it because it was the smart thing to do, and the Republican run states would have done it because they are fucking cowards and are terrified of Trump.   



Peace said:


> Sixth, I noticed you didn’t comment on closing the loophole for the gun law and why?


Because there wasn't a "loophole".  



Peace said:


> Simple, you know that might have prevented the massacre you wrote about!


What would have prevented the massacre is not selling guns to crazy people.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You had to wait 30 days? Fuck that shit.
> 
> And, no you can't go into any store you want and buy a gun. You still have to clear the Federal background check and fill out a 4473.



Again, I was just talking about state requirements, where you Ammosexuals keep whining that Illinois has the toughest laws in the country. 

The Federal background check is not a state requirement.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Do you think all those gang bangers in the south side who pick off two dozen brown people every weekend fill out the form and pay their $11 first, Walter?



No, they get their baby mamas to do it.   But that's not the point, is it? 

Or they drive to Indiana.  But that wasn't the point, either.  

I was pointing out that - wait for it - that the whinging about how the State of Illinois has the toughest gun laws in the country, and Illinois still has a high murder rate, is a load of bullshit. 

The laws just aren't that tough.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. It is about the right of the people to keep and bear arms.



Nope, it was about militias.  The original draft of the 2nd also included a part that exempted people from militia service for religious convictions (such as the Quakers), but the Founding Slave owners rejected that.   Combine the Second and its proximity to the third disallowing the quartering of troops in peacetime, and it was very clear that the Founders had militias on their minds, not guns.  



bigrebnc1775 said:


> So you have to get permission from govco to exercise a right to have a gun, and you must pay a fee to have that permission slip reissued or replaced if lost or stolen 🤣
> And you had to show an ID to get that permission slip. But you oppose voter ID .



Gun ownership isn't a right, and yes, I really do want to know who is owning a gun.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> View attachment 694854View attachment 694855



uh, Mormon Bob, most people who died in China under the Communists died of starvation.  A gun really wouldn't have been helpful in that case.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It is not hiding. It is in plain sight. The great men who wrote the Bill of Rights could not have made it any clearer.
> 
> _A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, *the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.*_



Point was, you keep glossing over the "Well-Regulated Militia" part.   The Founders loved Well-Regulated Militias.  They were less keen on angry mobs with guns.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> And yet everyone can see that you are at least as fucked-up in the head, and in the soul (dubiously assuming that you still have yours) as most of those whom you would deny the very same right that you are now seeking for yourself.
> 
> Given the bizarre, twisted hateful, and outright evil views that you very often express on this forum, why should you be allowed the right to possess a weapon, and anyone else denied that same right?



But you miss the point.   "I don't like you" shouldn't be a good enough reason to deny someone a gun. 
That you are mentally ill, and everyone in your life knows you are should be. (no, not people who belong to whacky cults who get upset when you make fun of Magic Underwear) 

Going back to Awake the Rapper or Joker Holmes, everyone in their lives knew they were nuts.  yet they were able to not only get guns, but MILITARY GRADE guns.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Then go live in Europe or Japan, if that's the kind of tyrannical shithole in which you want to live.



Again, you fix the place you live, you don't go somewhere else.    Obviously, I wouldn't want to live in Japan, I don't speak Japanese.  I don't really like Japanese food.  I do like the fact that women can walk around at night in Tokyo without fear of being attacked. I want the same thing for Chicago.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, I was just talking about state requirements, where you Ammosexuals keep whining that Illinois has the toughest laws in the country.
> 
> The Federal background check is not a state requirement.


30 days to wait for a state permit to own a gun is an infringement.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 12, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The failure I see here is that We The People have allowed government to be our Rights Nanny so that we have to go to the government to beg for a FOID card (or whatever) to get their permission to exercise a Constitutional Right.
> 
> That's on We The People and we've left the gate wide open to tyranny
> It won't end well.


If you need permission, it isn't a Right....


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I'm reminded of when the space case Mark Kelly tried to buy an AR-15, while both he and his wife were actively campaigning against the right of law-abiding American people to buy the exact same rifle that he wanted to buy. The dealer denied him the sale, after public attention was focused on his hypocrisy.
> 
> One of several contradictory bullshit excuses that he used to justify this was a claim that he wanted to demonstrate how easy it was to acquire such a weapon. Funny, how, for him, it turned out to be more difficult than he thought.



Not sure what your point is here...  Mark Kelley is a highly decorated military officer and a Senator.   I'm not really worried about him having an AR-15. 

I am worried about Awake the Rapper having one. 
I am worried about Jared Loughner having one, when he maimed his wife and killed six other people.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> 30 days to wait for a state permit to own a gun is an infringement.



No, it's common sense.   The problem is, they don't dedicate the actual resources to do a real background check.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, it's common sense.   The problem is, they don't dedicate the actual resources to do a real background check.


No, it's an infringement.  The states don't have the power to require a permit to own a gun.  That's like making a journalist get a permit to be a journalist.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> No, it's an infringement. The states don't have the power to require a permit to own a gun. That's like making a journalist get a permit to be a journalist.



Actually, they have those.  They are called "Journalism Degrees".   You try getting hired at a newspaper or a TV station with "The First Amendment says I can be a Journalist!!!"


----------



## Seymour Flops (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get.
> 
> Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were.
> 
> I mean, they couldn't have been that strict if Robert Crimo  AKA "Awake the Rapper" AKA the Highland Park shooter, was able to get one, and mow down seven people just trying to enjoy a nice parade.   So I was curious.


That's the point.  If the gun laws don't stop the crazy wokester from buying a gun, what good are they?


JoeB131 said:


> So here's what happened.
> 
> I filled out a form.
> I paid $11.00.
> ...


Of course they did not do a thorough check.  That's not the point of background check laws.  The point is to inconvenience law-abiding gun owners, since the Democrats are so frustrated that they haven't been able to "take your guns," yet.


JoeB131 said:


> Now I compare that to when I applied for my current job in 2020, or when I got my home loan in 2021.   Those actually WERE Thorough background checks.   They even found discrepancies that I wasn't aware of (and quickly got cleared up.)  I should point out that my job happened because a manager there recommended me, and the bank that gave me my home loan had been doing business with me for 20 years.  So neither was dealing with a stranger, but they STILL did the work.


I honestly think that you don't know the difference.  Here it is:

When you went to the bank and to your employer for a loan and a job, that was you asking them to give you something.  They had every right to require a background check, or a loyalty oath, or that you prove that you can juggle and hula-hoop at the same time, if that's what their rules say.  You don't like it, don't ask them to give you something.

When you applied for the FOID card, you were paying them, and asking them for something that you already had:  the right to keep and bear arms.  The state of Illinois doesn't give you that right.  You were born with it.  Conceived with it actually, but why derail the thread?

The constitution didn't give you that right, either.  It only codified a right that is as natural as the right to ball up your fist, if you are attacked when unarmed.

Sorry, that last part is likely confusing to Democrats.  Um . . . like the right to slap a hand if another tranny tries to take your eye shadow.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 12, 2022)

S


JoeB131 said:


> Actually, they have those.  They are called "Journalism Degrees".   You try getting hired at a newspaper or a TV station with "The First Amendment says I can be a Journalist!!!"


Show us the law requiring a journalist to have a government issued permit.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not sure what your point is here...  Mark Kelley is a highly decorated military officer and a Senator.   I'm not really worried about him having an AR-15.
> 
> I am worried about Awake the Rapper having one.
> I am worried about Jared Loughner having one, when he maimed his wife and killed six other people.



  Do you think he'd think the same of you being allowed to own a gun?  Any gun?

  It is a hard fact that on this forum, you consistently and openly defend the behavior of violent, destructive, subhuman shit.

  By any rational criteria, if there is any reason to deny anyone the right to possess a weapon, the opinions that you express here should certainly be great cause for concern.  Even in the unlikely event that you are not a violent criminal yourself, you have made it absolutely clear that you take the  side of violent criminals against the side of actual human beings; and this in itself indicates you as someone who, compared to any actual human being, is relatively more likely to use a gun to commit a crime, and less likely to use a gun to legitimately defend yourself against a crime.

  And yet, here you are, just like the space case, claiming a right for yourself that you are eager to deny to actual human beings.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope, it was about militias.  The original draft of the 2nd also included a part that exempted people from militia service for religious convictions (such as the Quakers), but the Founding Slave owners rejected that.   Combine the Second and its proximity to the third disallowing the quartering of troops in peacetime, and it was very clear that the Founders had militias on their minds, not guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Gun ownership isn't a right, and yes, I really do want to know who is owning a gun.


Well I guess you're going to have to do something about that pesky second amendment right. That is if you believe gun ownership isn't a right. The government does not have any rights. Much less a second amendment right.


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get.
> 
> Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were.
> 
> ...


I have explained this to you before Moon Bat but you don't have very good comprehension skills.

There are no such thing as Red States and Blue States.  It is America and the filthy Democrat controlled big city shitholes.

As a state Illinois has strict but not terrible (like California) gun laws.  Yes you can get a FOID card but then are restrictions on what you can do with it.  However, that is not the big problem.  The big problem is that the Moon Bat controlled cities can do any fucking thing they want because Illinois does not have Primacy protection like most of the non Communist states.

That allows a Democrat controlled shithole like Chicago to have the most stringent gun control laws in the country.  It even allows one particular city to have a total ban on AR-15.  A city that just recently had a mass shooting because bad guys don't adhere to the laws.

You are kinda of a dumbass when it comes to things like this, aren't you?  You know you embarrass yourself almost every time you post something, don't you?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I agree, it doesn't.
> 
> You know what does?  Meaningful gun laws.   Let's not even go with a country like Japan or the UK that outright bans them.  Let's take a country like Germany, which allows private gun ownership, but it isn't considered a "right" but what it should be, a privilege.   It means that to get a gun, you have to actually go through strict scrutiny.
> 
> ...



*You know what does?  Meaningful gun laws.   Let's not even go with a country like Japan or the UK that outright bans them. *

Why not? Don't outright bans work?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 12, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> The notion that voter integrity laws and voter ID laws prohibit citizens from voting is a lie, a contrivance of the dishonest left.


The dishonest right has been lying about firearm regulatory measures for years, with neither proof nor evidence that any firearm regulatory measure has ‘prohibited’ citizens from obtaining firearms.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not sure what your point is here...  Mark Kelley is a highly decorated military officer and a Senator.   I'm not really worried about him having an AR-15.
> 
> I am worried about Awake the Rapper having one.
> I am worried about Jared Loughner having one, when he maimed his wife and killed six other people.


Do you know Jared Loughner, personally?

BTW, Loughner didn't use a semi-automatic rifle.  He used a semi-automatic handgun; a Glock 19 chambered in 9mm.  Nothing special.


----------



## BackAgain (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope, it was about militias.  The original draft of the 2nd also included a part that exempted people from militia service for religious convictions (such as the Quakers), but the Founding Slave owners rejected that.   Combine the Second and its proximity to the third disallowing the quartering of troops in peacetime, and it was very clear that the Founders had militias on their minds, not guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Gun ownership isn't a right, and yes, I really do want to know who is owning a gun.


No no. It mentions militias. But it is about the right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not sure what your point is here...  Mark Kelley is a highly decorated military officer and a Senator.   I'm not really worried about him having an AR-15.
> 
> I am worried about Awake the Rapper having one.
> I am worried about Jared Loughner having one, when he maimed his wife and killed six other people.




Mark Kelly is a piece of Moon Bat shit.  He is confused, deranged and as sicko in the head as his vegetable wife.


----------



## BackAgain (Sep 12, 2022)

Vastator said:


> If you need permission, it isn't a Right....


In principle, one can’t be denied a right. But to even ask for permission obviously entails the prospect of the “request” being denied.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 12, 2022)

Flash said:


> Mark Kelly is a piece of Moon Bat shit.  He is confused, deranged and as sicko in the head as his vegetable wife.



  And it did not take a bullet in his head to make him so.


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope, it was about militias.


No Moon Bat, you are once again confused.  That is what you stupid uneducated anti Constitutional Moon Bats want it to be but it is not.

We have told you this many times before but you are too damn stupid to understand.  The Supreme Court has said the right to keep and bear arms is an individual right not connected to membership in any organization.  I shit you not.  Go look it up.  Justice Scalia's  explanation in the _Heller _case is very clear on that.  Well, clear to anybody with an IQ more than about 50.  That may not apply to you.


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The dishonest right has been lying about firearm regulatory measures for years, with neither proof nor evidence that any firearm regulatory measure has ‘prohibited’ citizens from obtaining firearms.




Bullshit.  These Communist states have despicable laws prohibiting citizens from keeping and bearing firearms.  It is called "infringement" and it is against the Constitution.  Either the kind of firearm or how they can obtain them or where they can have them. You sure as hell can't walk into a gun store in Chicago and buy an AR-15 because the fucking Democrats have prohibited it like in other places. 

The dishonest Left denies that major infringements on the right to keep and bear arms is prohibitiung firearms and that is a blatant lie.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope, it was about militias.  The original draft of the 2nd also included a part that exempted people from militia service for religious convictions (such as the Quakers), but the Founding Slave owners rejected that.   Combine the Second and its proximity to the third disallowing the quartering of troops in peacetime, and it was very clear that the Founders had militias on their minds, not guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Gun ownership isn't a right, and yes, I really do want to know who is owning a gun.


If gun ownership isn't a right, then the 2nd Amendment wouldn't say, "the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed"...lol


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, they have those.  They are called "Journalism Degrees".   You try getting hired at a newspaper or a TV station with "The First Amendment says I can be a Journalist!!!"



  Or better yet, just set up your own web site, or even a page on existing social media, and report the news as you see it.  Freedom of the press is not limited to organized media.  It never has been.  When radio and TV came along, this freedom did not remain exclusive to printed media, and now, with the Internet, anyone can be a journalist.

  We've reached the zenith of the Information Age, when anyone can take a picture with his cell phone, or type up a report, post it on social media, and have it seen all over the world within seconds.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> That's the point. If the gun laws don't stop the crazy wokester from buying a gun, what good are they?


What gun laws.  Yes, an $11.00 background check isn't going to stop anyone. 

So how about a $500.00 background check? 



Seymour Flops said:


> Of course they did not do a thorough check. That's not the point of background check laws. The point is to inconvenience law-abiding gun owners, since the Democrats are so frustrated that they haven't been able to "take your guns," yet.



Nobody wants to take your guns. 



Seymour Flops said:


> When you went to the bank and to your employer for a loan and a job, that was you asking them to give you something. They had every right to require a background check, or a loyalty oath, or that you prove that you can juggle and hula-hoop at the same time, if that's what their rules say. You don't like it, don't ask them to give you something.
> 
> When you applied for the FOID card, you were paying them, and asking them for something that you already had: the right to keep and bear arms. The state of Illinois doesn't give you that right. You were born with it. Conceived with it actually, but why derail the thread?



Um, no.  Gun ownership isn't a right.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Or better yet, just set up your own web site, or even a page on existing social media, and report the news as you see it. Freedom of the press is not limited to organized media. It never has been. When radio and TV came along, this freedom did not remain exclusive to printed media, and now, with the Internet, anyone can be a journalist.
> 
> We've reached the zenith of the Information Age, when anyone can take a picture with his cell phone, or type up a report, post it on social media, and have it seen all over the world within seconds.


Which is why we have so many misinformed people who think that vaccines don't work, and magic underwear does.


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get.
> 
> Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were.
> 
> ...



Did you lie on the form like Hunter Biden did?


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> But man, I can't imagine they did a very thorough check for $11.00.  I mean it must have cost at least $2.00 to make and mail the card.


.

The $11.00 doesn't actually pay for the background check ... 
That's just the fee they charge you to exercise your Constitutionally Protected Right.

.​


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What gun laws.  Yes, an $11.00 background check isn't going to stop anyone.
> 
> *So how about a $500.00 background check?*
> 
> ...



This is the route your fellow DemoKKKrats in California took, to make civil rights available only to wealthy people.


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What gun laws. Yes, an $11.00 background check isn't going to stop anyone.
> So how about a $500.00 background check?


.

Because it is Unconstitutional to attempt to prohibit or hinder the Free Exercise of a Constitutionally Protected Right ...
And the Supreme Court has ruled on it several times, and in cases involving everything from taxing ammo, to taxing ink and newspaper products.

.​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Which is why we have so many misinformed people who think that vaccines don't work



Or that gun bans do work.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What gun laws.  Yes, an $11.00 background check isn't going to stop anyone.
> 
> So how about a $500.00 background check?
> 
> ...



Yeah, it is.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Which is why we have so many misinformed people who think that vaccines don't work, and magic underwear does.



No, moron, the current chinese flu vaccines don’t work…..and we are learning this more and more every day


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> What gun laws.  Yes, an $11.00 background check isn't going to stop anyone.


No background check is going to stop anybody you fucking dumbass.

Most of the recent mass shooters passed background checks.

Background checks are not even speed bumps for criminals.  They are absolutely worthless.

Besides, background checks are blatantly illegal.  The right to keep and bear arms is a Constitutionally guaranteed right.  If you have to get government permission to enjoy a Constitutional right then it is not really a right, is it?  Not to mention that it is an assumption of guilt before being proven innocence, which is against American values. 

You are always on the wrong side of everything, aren't you?

You are like the Joe Biden of US Message Board.   Obama said to never underestimate the ability of Joe to fuck something up.  With you it is never underestimate the ability of JoeB to always be wrong about what he post.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Which is why *we have so many misinformed people who think that vaccines don't work, and magic underwear does.*



  You misspelled _“those in power don't get to have exclusive control over what we are allowed to be told—to tell us lies disguised as truth and to suppress genuine truths of importance.”_

  It bothers you greatly that you don't get to control and define _“truth”_; that is kinda' the point of the relevant parts of the First Amendment.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 12, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Did you lie on the form like Hunter Biden did?



  His denials notwithstanding, given how Incel Joe always takes the side of criminals against the side of human beings, does anyone here seriously believe that it does not have a criminal record that would disqualify it from possessing a firearm?

  Of course it lied.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get.
> 
> Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were.
> 
> ...


It only costs pennies to make an NCIC check.  It's a simple computer transaction.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> Because it is Unconstitutional to attempt to prohibit or hinder the Free Exercise of a Constitutionally Protected Right ...
> And the Supreme Court has ruled on it several times, and in cases involving everything from taxing ammo, to taxing ink and newspaper products.



Except you can't kill someone with ink...  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Or that gun bans do work.


Gun bans work just fine in every country that has them... we've just never tried them.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nor is owning a gun.
> 
> The Second Amendment is about Militias.


 Not according to the Supreme Court.





__





						District of Columbia v. Heller - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




_*District of Columbia v. Heller*, 554 U.S. 570 (2008), was a landmark decision of the U.S. Supreme Court ruling that the Second Amendment to the U.S. Constitutionprotects an individual's right to keep and bear arms in the United States, unconnected with service in a militia, for traditionally lawful purposes, such as self-defense within the home, and that the District of Columbia's handgun ban and requirement that lawfully owned rifles and shotguns be kept "unloaded and disassembled or bound by a trigger lock" violated this guarantee.[1] It also stated that the right to bear arms is not unlimited and that guns and gun ownership would continue to be regulated. It was the first Supreme Court case to decide whether the Second Amendment protects an individual right to keep and bear arms for self-defense or whether the right was intended for state militias.[2]_


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Gun bans work just fine in every country that has them... we've just never tried them.



Like in Mexico?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> You misspelled _“those in power don't get to have exclusive control over what we are allowed to be told—to tell us lies disguised as truth and to suppress genuine truths of importance.”_
> 
> It bothers you greatly that you don't get to control and define _“truth”_; that is kinda' the point of the relevant parts of the First Amendment.



No, guy, I look at something like what Alex Jones did to the Sandy Hook parents, where because he didn't have to adhere to journalistic standards, he was able to make the lives of these people a living hell.  Some of them had to move because he called the "Crisis Actors" and his crazy listeners were coming after them.  

Like it or not, big media has accountability - to their shareholders, to the courts in libel cases, and so on.  That's why they work fairly hard to get it RIGHT>


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Not according to the Supreme Court.


Heller is a fucked up decision.  Next. 



2aguy said:


> No, moron, the current chinese flu vaccines don’t work…..and we are learning this more and more every day



Funny, the number of cases have plummeted... and most of those who get the disease now are idiots like Mormon Bob who refused to get a shot.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nor is owning a gun.
> 
> *The Second Amendment is about Militias.*


Do you have a keeper to watch over you?  People as stupid as you should not be allowed to wander freely.  You are so stupid you are likely to hurt someone or yourself!

You have obviously never read a SCOTUS decision.


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except you can't kill someone with ink...
> Gun bans work just fine in every country that has them... we've just never tried them.


.

_"The Pen is Mightier than the Sword"_

It doesn't make a difference if you can kill someone with ink or not ... Freedom of the Press is a Protected Right.
We never tried blanket gun bans in America ... Because they are blatantly Unconstitutional ...  

.​


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Which is why we have so many misinformed people who think that vaccines don't work, and magic underwear does.


You dumbass Moon Bats think that solar is going to produce enough electricity to run the US, that there are more than two genders, a fetus is not a human being and there is man made climate change when there is absolutely no real proof so you need to examine your sources of information.

Hell, Moon Bat you couldn't even figure out that Kyle Rittenhouse was attacked by Leftest goons and that he acted in self defense despite all the videos showing it.  You have absolutely no credibility.  You always get things wrong.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Hell it was NRA approved, they even bragged it up.....That's just another reason the NRA can go pound sand....I'll let someone else buy Wayne a new suit.


Are you under the influence of drugs?  Stop posting until you get your facts checked!

The National Rifle Association Institute for Legislative Action (NRA-ILA) today announced its support for a lawsuit challenging Illinois’s Firearm Owners Identification Card (FOID) Act. 








						NRA-ILA | NRA Supports Guns Save Life's Challenge to Illinois’s FOID Act
					

NRA is supporting a legal challenge to Illinois's FOID Act brought by Guns Save Life, an organization dedicated to defending the Second Amendment rights of Illinois residents.




					www.nraila.org


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, no, guy, it shouldn't be that easy to get a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who put down those insurrections?  That would be the militia!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> *Heller is a fucked up decision.  Next.*
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, the number of cases have plummeted... and most of those who get the disease now are idiots like Mormon Bob who refused to get a shot.



That's your opinion.  The SCOTUS decision in *Heller *makes it FACT!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> I imagine it links into the NCIS database, which can generate a report in just a minute. If persons were interested in reducing crime they would seek legislation to better the NCIS system and require mandatory reporting by state and federal entities to the NCIS, but it would run into massive roadblocks from the mental health community.


I am going to have to correct you again?

It's NICS, not NCIS!  Good God, you are thick as a brick!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> *Actually, when the Second was passed, very few people were allowed to vote (only about 2% of the population) and most people couldn't afford a gun, they were too expensive.*



OMG, you are a total fucking moron!  None of that is remotely even close to the truth!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Based on conversations with police friends that I have, I am leaning towards a Glock-19.   Easy to handle, low maintenance, fairly accurate.


As the other poster said, make sure you buy from a gun dealer in Chicago!

Oh, wait!  There are no gun dealers in Chicago!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Do you have a keeper to watch over you? People as stupid as you should not be allowed to wander freely. You are so stupid you are likely to hurt someone or yourself!
> 
> You have obviously never read a SCOTUS decision.



Nope, it was just a stupid decision. 

Just like Roe v. Wade was a stupid decision. 

These kinds of decisions SHOULD be made by legislatures. 

The point is, if we put gun control on the ballot, it would probably win.  That's why you guys keep running off to the courts.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 12, 2022)

Another thread that looks like a stupid fool. You'd think the dumb ass would learn.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> As the other poster said, make sure you buy from a gun dealer in Chicago!
> 
> Oh, wait! There are no gun dealers in Chicago!


No, they are in the suburbs surrounding Chicago, what's your point?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Another thread that looks like a stupid fool. You'd think the dumb ass would learn.


Oh, look everyone, my stalker is back.


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The Founders didn't like armed mobs, they liked well-regulated militias.


.

Nothing in the US Constitution forbids States or Local Authorities from Legislating, Forming, Arming and Regulating a Militia.
It does however forbid the Federal Government from Infringing on the *People's* Right to Bear Arms ...
Not the Militia's Right to Bear Arms ... Which would be unnecessary because they wouldn't be a Militia without arms ...   

.​


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> By Trump's own standards, it was.
> 
> He said that 12K deaths from Swine Flu under Obama was a disaster.
> So a million deaths from Covid are much worse, right?


I think you are confused or just plain stupid.  Obama was briefed about the outbreak and did NOTHING.  It was also a known illness.  The first major outbreak occurred when I was in high school in the 70s.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> …and most of those who get the disease now are idiots like Mormon Bob who refused to get a shot.



  My wife got just as sick as I did, and was sick longer, even though she's _fully vaccinated_ while I have refused to allow this poison to be put in me.

  On top of that, it now appears that she may be developing heart issues, similar to those that this mRNA shit is now known to have caused in many people.  It's too early yet to know for sure what's going on with that, or why.

  Being _“fully vaccinated”_ can now clearly be seen not to have done shit to protect my wife from this disease, and may turn out to have done more harm to her than this disease itself ever could have caused.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, look everyone, my stalker is back.


Look the narcissist thinks he has a stalker. I respond to his stupid shit every three months and he believes he has a stalker. lol! what a dumb shit.


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 12, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Look the narcissist thinks he has a stalker. I respond to his stupid shit every three months and he believes he has a stalker. lol! what a dumb shit.


.

He's probably going to get a restraining order, and the awesome protection ink and paper will provide him with ...   

.​


----------



## Batcat (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Heller is a fucked up decision.  Next.


If so, why were Americans who lived on the frontier allowed to purchase firearms for self defense and hunting.

For example cowboys were not always militia members but carried firearms.

While on a Cattle Drive, Did Cowboys Wear Their Handguns or Store Them?

Farmers in the Wild West were not normally members of an organized militia but owned firearms.









						10 Famous Guns of the Old West, from Revolvers to Rifles
					

Discover 10 of the most famous guns of the Old West, including the most infamous revolvers and rifles from Colt, Smith and Wesson, Winchester and Sharps.




					www.oldwest.org
				




In fact firearms were fairly common everywhere in our nation.






						K Street Blues: - The Volokh Conspiracy
					

The infamous “K Street Project” was really nothing new in Washington D.C. I witnessed this sort of thing firsthand before the GOP took over Congress — and it hasn’t gone away. As Kimberly Strassel reports, the new majority throws its weight around on K Street just like the old majority...



					volokh.com
				




***snip***

_To summarize the information from Chapter 3 of my forthcoming textbook Firearms Law and the Second Amendment: Regulation, Rights, and Policy (Aspen Publishers, available in late Jan. 2012) regarding American law pre-1800:

Women: No restrictions. Of course they did not serve in the militia. Laws requiring “householders” (whether or not they were in the militia) to have arms were common, and these usually included a woman who was the head of the house (e.g., a widow).

Free blacks: Some states had no restrictions, some states had bans on their owning guns. Free blacks served in some state militia, not in some other states, and in some states policies changed depending on military necessity. They were excluded from the federal militia by the Second Militia Act of 1792.

Slaves: Several states banned gun ownership, or allowed ownership only with the master’s permission.

Poor whites: To claim that they were excluded from gun ownership or from militia service is absurd. There were absolutely no property or wealth restrictions on gun ownership, nor on service in the militia. To the contrary, many states had programs to supply poor people with guns (“public arms”) for militia service, if they could not afford their own. Further, the laws requiring householders to be armed often required that the household provide arms to adult male servants. State laws also required that when an indentured servant finished his or her term of service, the master must provide the former servant with “freedom dues” so that the servant could begin independent life. The freedom dues were specified set of goods; in Maryland, Virginia, and North Carolina, freedom dues for male servants included a firearm. In short, the state laws of the 17th and 18th centuries in America were generally prescriptive about gun ownership by poor people, and the prescriptions were to put guns into the hands of the poor.

The author of the NYU article asserts that “arms bearing was considered congruent to voting, holding public office, or serving on juries.” That’s incorrect for “bearing” in the sense of carrying a gun for personal use, since there were no wealth, sex, age, or citizenship restrictions on carrying. And the claim is even more incorrect if “bearing” is meant in the restrictive sense of “bearing for militia service.” Militia laws always mandated service by all males (except, sometimes Blacks or Indians) in a certain age range. Period. The only exemptions were for specified professions (e.g., clergy). Militia duty was generally required starting at age 16 or 18 (which was before voting eligibility). Indeed, during the end of the 18th century and the early 19th century, one of the standard,successful, arguments for broadening the franchise by eliminating the property requirement for voting was that anyone who served in the militia deserved to vote. E.g., “Let every man who fights or pays, exercise his just and equal right in their election.” Thomas Jefferson letter to Samuel Kercheval, July 12, 1816.’ _

**************

I also know my mother never belonged to a militia but she carried a revolver in her purse and once used it to stop a man who tried to rape her. This occurred in Pennsylvania in the 1920 time frame.

The revolver she was carrying was a Smith & Wesson Ladysmith. Obviously the gun was named that to appeal to women, not male militia members.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 12, 2022)

pknopp said:


> A job isn't a Constitutionally protected right.





JoeB131 said:


> Nor is owning a gun.


There is just no lie that is just too big for you...tell everybody the one about how ted kennedy never killed anyone and then was found innocent and then pled guilty anyway...that's my favorite


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Can you clarify what you are trying to argue for, other than approaching the discussion with unclean hands by referring to firearm owners as "ammosexuals."
> 
> A FOID is not a big deal. Its an initial barrier method to limit purchases and (IIRC) ammunition sales to illegal gun owners.
> 
> It is not the most restrictive regulation. Those are found in California, NY and the northeast coastal states, and the cities of NYC, Chicago, and Washington for example.



Well, this is what you get wrong.  I don't consider all gun owners to be "ammosexuals", just the hard core gun fetishists.  

Any idiot who thinks he needs guns to settle political arguments. 
Any fool who really thinks a gun protects his family when a gun in the household is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy. 

If you enjoy hunting or target shooting, I really don't have an argument with you. 

The thing is, a FOID SHOULD be a big deal.  It should involve a LOT more than $11.00 worth of scrutiny.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Batcat said:


> If so, why were Americans who lived on the frontier allowed to purchase firearms for self defense and hunting.
> 
> For example cowboys were not always militia members but carried firearms.



Okay, you see, this is where you believe a lot of bullshit mythology.  

Why is the Gunfight at the OK Corral remembered?  Because it WAS so unusual.  It only involved three deaths, when town Marshalls tried to disarm people in violation of the town's firearm laws. 

Gun ownership in Colonial times were rare.   They weren't as common as you would think in the Old West.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, they get their baby mamas to do it.   But that's not the point, is it?
> 
> Or they drive to Indiana.  But that wasn't the point, either.
> 
> ...


"Whinging" is not a word in our language, dumbass!


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The thing is, a FOID SHOULD be a big deal. It should involve a LOT more than $11.00 worth of scrutiny.


.

The $11.00 is just the fee ... It doesn't pay for the background check.

If you have a problem with the validity of the NICS and their Background Checks ...
Talk to the FBI because they are the people who do it, you nitwit.

That's your government ... The people you think are going to save you ...   

.​


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, you see, this is where you believe a lot of bullshit mythology.
> 
> Why is the Gunfight at the OK Corral remembered?  Because it WAS so unusual.  It only involved three deaths, when town Marshalls tried to disarm people in violation of the town's firearm laws.
> 
> Gun ownership in Colonial times were rare.   They weren't as common as you would think in the Old West.


Where did you get your historical education, because you haven't gotten anything right on this entire thread?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Point was, you keep glossing over the "Well-Regulated Militia" part.   The Founders loved Well-Regulated Militias.  They were less keen on angry mobs with guns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Military grade guns?  OMFG!  

You should be locked up!  No one should be allowed to be that stupid!

Take you FOID and see if you can buy a military grade gun!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> The $11.00 is just the fee ... It doesn't pay for the background check.
> 
> If you have a problem with the validity of the NICS and their Background Checks ...
> Talk to the FBI because they are the people who do it, you nitwit.
> ...



No, the real problem here is that we have too many politicians with personal bodyguards that don't care if the rest of us have to share our streets with gun wielding maniacs. 

But I have a largely Government Free solution. 

1) Let the Gun Industry run it's own background check.
2) Let any victim of gun violence sue the gun industry for negligence when they sell to a Lanza, a Crimo, a Joker Holmes, or a Loughner. 




Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Military grade guns? OMFG!
> 
> You should be locked up! No one should be allowed to be that stupid!
> 
> Take you FOID and see if you can buy a military grade gun!



AR-15 was developed for the ARmy as the M16.  Military grade.  Deal with it.


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, the real problem here is that we have too many politicians with personal bodyguards that don't care if the rest of us have to share our streets with gun wielding maniacs.
> 
> But I have a largely Government Free solution.
> 
> ...


.

*I have a better solution ...*
Let's stop pretending the US Constitution and the Protections of Individual Rights included therein don't exist.
Guess what ... You don't really have to agree ... Tough shit ...  

.​


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not sure what your point is here...  Mark Kelley is a highly decorated military officer and a Senator.   I'm not really worried about him having an AR-15.
> 
> I am worried about Awake the Rapper having one.
> I am worried about Jared Loughner having one, when he maimed his wife and killed six other people.


What gun laws would have prevented those occurrences?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, it's common sense.   The problem is, they don't dedicate the actual resources to do a real background check.


What is a real background check in your opinion?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except you can't kill someone with ink...
> 
> 
> Gun bans work just fine in every country that has them... we've just never tried them.


Ask Norway about how well their gun ban worked to prevent the slaughter at the summer camp on the island of Utøya in Tyrifjorden, Viken.  More people died there than any other mass shooting in the US.  The shooter claimed he was buying the gun for deer hunting, but he was lying.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, they are in the suburbs surrounding Chicago, what's your point?


Gang bangers cannot walk into a gun store in Chicago and legally buy a gun.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, this is what you get wrong. I don't consider all gun owners to be "ammosexuals", just the hard core gun fetishists.



  I think it's well established that Freud never said or wrote the quote that is popularly attributed to him, about a fear or hatred of weapons being a sign if retarded sexual development; but you, Incel Joe frequently demonstrate that whoever did say it had it right.  Your frequent use of the word _“ammosexual”_ is one of the more minor ways that you prove this.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, the real problem here is that we have too many politicians with personal bodyguards that don't care if the rest of us have to share our streets with gun wielding maniacs.
> 
> But I have a largely Government Free solution.
> 
> ...


The AR-15 and M16 are NOTHING alike, you incredibly stupid MF.  The M-16 has a fully automatic capability.  The AR-15 dies not, that is why it is not an assault rifle.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Gun bans work just fine in every country that has them... we've just never tried them.



We tried a gun ban in Chicago. Didn't work.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, guy, I look at something like what Alex Jones did to the Sandy Hook parents, where because he didn't have to adhere to journalistic standards,



Journalistic standards? 

LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Heller is a fucked up decision.  Next.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, the number of cases have plummeted... and most of those who get the disease now are idiots like Mormon Bob who refused to get a shot.



Creepy Joe got it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The point is, if we put gun control on the ballot, it would probably win.



The point is, if we put media control on the ballot, it would probably win.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, this is what you get wrong.  I don't consider all gun owners to be "ammosexuals", just the hard core gun fetishists.
> 
> Any idiot who thinks he needs guns to settle political arguments.
> Any fool who really thinks a gun protects his family when a gun in the household is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy.
> ...



*Any fool who really thinks a gun protects his family when a gun in the household is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy.*

Love the fake claim.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, you see, this is where you believe a lot of bullshit mythology.
> 
> Why is the Gunfight at the OK Corral remembered?  Because it WAS so unusual.  It only involved three deaths, when town Marshalls tried to disarm people in violation of the town's firearm laws.
> 
> Gun ownership in Colonial times were rare.   They weren't as common as you would think in the Old West.



*Gun ownership in Colonial times were rare. *

Common enough to beat the most powerful country in the world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Let any victim of gun violence sue the gun industry for negligence when they sell to a Lanza, a Crimo, a Joker Holmes, or a Loughner.



How is a sale to them negligence?


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get.
> 
> Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were.
> 
> ...



Just so we're clear, you don't think having to obtain a photo ID to buy a gun is racist, right?


----------



## Batcat (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, you see, this is where you believe a lot of bullshit mythology.
> 
> Why is the Gunfight at the OK Corral remembered?  Because it WAS so unusual.  It only involved three deaths, when town Marshalls tried to disarm people in violation of the town's firearm laws.
> 
> Gun ownership in Colonial times were rare.   They weren't as common as you would think in the Old West.


I wasn’t arguing about the crime rate. I was discussing the fact that people who were not militia members have been allowed to purchase, own and often bear firearms through the history of our nation. That includes women. 





If you wanted to purchase a firearm, no one asked if you were a member of a local militia. 

New York City was a much more dangerous place than the Wild West.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Just so we're clear, you don't think having to obtain a photo ID to buy a gun is racist, right?



Just to be clear, when you can kill someone with a vote, then you can ask for an ID to cast one.


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Just to be clear, when you can kill someone with a vote, then you can ask for an ID to cast one.



Dude, your vote for Joe Biden killed 700,000 Americans, and that's just from Covid. The mass murders and starvation are still to come.


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Let any victim of gun violence sue the gun industry for negligence when they sell to a Lanza, a Crimo, a Joker Holmes, or a Loughner.


.

The gun industry/manufacturers don't sell firearms to private individuals.

Even if a private citizen purchases a firearm from a manufacturer, it still has to be processed through a licensed firearms dealer.
The FBI and ATF control all the licenses, background checks, oversight and approvals for licensed dealers.

Good luck suing the FBI and ATF ...  

.​


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 12, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The dishonest right has been lying about firearm regulatory measures for years, with neither proof nor evidence that any firearm regulatory measure has ‘prohibited’ citizens from obtaining firearms.


The dishonest left has been lying about firearms -- in general -- for years with neither a sound solution nor any way to protect a right not granted to us by government.


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 12, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Guns are illegal in Mexico.


.

Unless of course you are going on a dove or turkey hunt around Juarez, Mexico.

.​


----------



## Hollie (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh... no.. the other characteristics of the AR-15 were designed specifically to military use.  Lightweight, easy to maintain, long range stopping power, able to pierce light armor.  It's a military weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a guy who belongs to a cult started by fucking pedophiles, that really doesn't mean much, Bob.


Uh, no. The AR-15 is not used by the military. That would suggest it's not a military weapon. Ponder that and advise if you need remedial help.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Dude, your vote for Joe Biden killed 700,000 Americans, and that's just from Covid. The mass murders and starvation are still to come.



Really, because it seems to me most of those deaths were because Trump let the disease run rampant. 

Another Republican fuckup fixed by a Democrat.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> The gun industry/manufacturers don't sell firearms to private individuals.



Tell it to Remington, who just had to pay 73 MILLION to the Sandy Hook parents.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> The dishonest left has been lying about firearms -- in general -- for years with neither a sound solution nor any way to protect a right not granted to us by government.



Sure there is. 

First, you start with the notion that it isn't a "Right". 
Then you make sure that there is THOROUGH Screening of people buying guns.  I mean the kind of background check a bank or an employer would do. 

The Germans already do this, and they have 500 gun murders a year compared to our 20,000.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Sure there is.
> 
> First, you start with the notion that it isn't a "Right".
> Then you make sure that there is THOROUGH Screening of people buying guns.  I mean the kind of background check a bank or an employer would do.
> ...


It IS a right, one forbidden to be altered by you or any feckless government.  

Jail gun offenders and keep them there is the solution.  For life.

You making a lawful citizen weak and helpless will not save you from your cowardice.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Tell it to Remington, who just had to pay 73 MILLION to the Sandy Hook parents.


They didn't "have to pay".  They settled the lawsuit.

The Bushmaster rifle was legally purchased by the shooter's (Adam Lanza's mother).  If the case had continued, Remington would have owed nothing as they are immune from lawsuits.  The lawyer bills continued to pile up and they already had to file bankruptcy.  The judge should have thrown out the case a very long time ago.


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Tell it to Remington, who just had to pay 73 MILLION to the Sandy Hook parents.


.

I don't have to tell it to Remington ... They still didn't sell any firearms to Lanza.

If you want to discuss whether or not I think a bunch of stuff is completely mishandled and wrong ...
There's no need ... I do think the government has overstepped its bounds, and I do think stupid politics
and lack of respect for Constitution has corrupted our court system.

.​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really, because it seems to me most of those deaths were because Trump let the disease run rampant.
> 
> Another Republican fuckup fixed by a Democrat.



*Really, because it seems to me most of those deaths were because Trump let the disease run rampant.*

Did too many people take public transportation?
Too many visits to China town?
I'm just glad Trump didn't do anything xenophobic like a travel ban to slow the spread.
Stopping xenophobia is much more important than stopping the China virus.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Sure there is.
> 
> First, you start with the notion that it isn't a "Right".
> Then you make sure that there is THOROUGH Screening of people buying guns.  I mean the kind of background check a bank or an employer would do.
> ...



Thug life ain't easy, yo!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> It IS a right, one forbidden to be altered by you or any feckless government.
> 
> Jail gun offenders and keep them there is the solution. For life.
> 
> You making a lawful citizen weak and helpless will not save you from your cowardice.



Here's the problem with that.   We've tried that.  We lock up 2 million people.  We have another 7 million on probation or parole.  We have 100 million with some kind of police record.   The prison industrial complex you pine for has ruined millions of lives.  

Sensible precautions are not cowardice, it's prudence.   The insanity of letting people like Joker Holmes, Adam Lanza, Robert Crimo, etc. have access to the kind of firepower we reserve for soldiers is pure madness.


----------



## westwall (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get.
> 
> Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were.
> 
> ...





Yup, just think, it is easier to vote in a US national election than it is to vote for a Minecraft server.

Maybe government is so screwed up it should be closed up.

What do you think?


----------



## BlackSand (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The Germans already do this, and they have 500 gun murders a year compared to our 20,000.


.

And the US Constitution doesn't apply to the Germans.
If you want to change it, all you need is a Supermajority vote in Congress and 36 states to agree,

.​


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Did too many people take public transportation?
> Too many visits to China town?
> I'm just glad Trump didn't do anything xenophobic like a travel ban to slow the spread.
> Stopping xenophobia is much more important than stopping the China virus.



Except his racist travel ban made things worse.   400,000 people flooded in from China between the time that we realized Covid was a thing and Trump imposed the travel ban. That meant thousands of panicked people rushing home to their families.  

Racism wasn't a pandemic plan.  



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Thug life ain't easy, yo!



Yeah, like those Thugs at Sandy Hook, Stoneman High, Uvalde, yo!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 12, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yup, just think, it is easier to vote in a US national election than it is to vote for a Minecraft server.
> 
> Maybe government is so screwed up it should be closed up.
> 
> What do you think?



I think this is the most retarded thing you've said in your life.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Here's the problem with that.   We've tried that.  We lock up 2 million people.  We have another 7 million on probation or parole.  We have 100 million with some kind of police record.   The prison industrial complex you pine for has ruined millions of lives.
> 
> Sensible precautions are not cowardice, it's prudence.   The insanity of letting people like Joker Holmes, Adam Lanza, Robert Crimo, etc. have access to the kind of firepower we reserve for soldiers is pure madness.



*We've tried that. We lock up 2 million people. *

And then libs whine, "The crime rate is dropping, why do we have so many locked up?"

* The insanity of letting people like Joker Holmes, Adam Lanza, Robert Crimo, etc. have access to the kind of firepower*

Or letting Darrell Brooks have access to a car.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except his racist travel ban made things worse.   400,000 people flooded in from China between the time that we realized Covid was a thing and Trump imposed the travel ban. That meant thousands of panicked people rushing home to their families.
> 
> Racism wasn't a pandemic plan.
> 
> ...



*400,000 people flooded in from China between the time that we realized Covid was a thing and Trump imposed the travel ban.*

More would have been better, eh?

*Yeah, like those Thugs at Sandy Hook, Stoneman High, Uvalde, yo!*

No, I'm thinking more like the criminal yoots in our inner cities


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Racism wasn't a pandemic plan.



The China virus doesn't recognize skin color.


----------



## westwall (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I think this is the most retarded thing you've said in your life.





Why?  It's true.  Government is broken.  Best to get rid of it and start over with people who aren't corrupt.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Not that I actually want to buy a gun... but I just wanted to see how easy it was to get.
> 
> Because I've heard the usual mewling from the Ammosexuals on this board screaming about how Illinois has the "Strictest gun laws in the nation!" and I wanted to see how strict they were.
> 
> ...


You are operating under the false assumption that people who want to kill other people with guns buy their guns legally. That is ridiculous. You are talking about MURDERERS yet you think they are going to be Joe Good Citizen and file the proper paperwork and submit to background checks? Fer Criss Sakes dude.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except his racist travel ban made things worse.   400,000 people flooded in from China between the time that we realized Covid was a thing and Trump imposed the travel ban. That meant thousands of panicked people rushing home to their families.
> 
> Racism wasn't a pandemic plan.
> 
> ...


Two of three of those thugs are DEAD! The other will be when he gets the needle.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The Germans already do this…



  Really?  You're citing Germany as an example that the United States should follow?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nor is owning a gun.
> 
> The Second Amendment is about Militias.


Every mention of the 2nd Amendment by the Founders and Statesmen of the day reinforces the right of the people to bear arms. 

ask, Sir, what is the  militia? It is the whole people. To disarm the people is the best and most  effectual way to enslave them."
_George Mason_
    Co-author of the Second Amendment
    during Virginia's Convention to Ratify the Constitution, 1788

"A militia, when properly  formed, are in fact the people themselves ."
_Richard Henry Lee_
writing in _Letters from the Federal Farmer to the Republic_, Letter  XVIII, May, 1788.

"The people are not to be  disarmed of their weapons. They are left in full possession of them."
_Zachariah Johnson_
    Elliot's Debates, vol. 3 "The Debates in the Several State Conventions on  the Adoption of the Federal Constitution."

". the people are confirmed by  the next article in their right to keep and bear their private arms"
_Philadelphia Federal Gazette_
    June 18, 1789, Pg. 2, Col. 2
    Article on the Bill of Rights

"And that the said Constitution  be never construed to authorize Congress to infringe the just liberty of the  Press, or the rights of Conscience; or to prevent the people of the United  States, who are peaceable citizens, from keeping their own arms; ."
_Samuel Adams _ quoted in the Philadelphia Independent Gazetteer, August 20, 1789, "Propositions submitted to the Convention of this State"

"Firearms stand next in  importance to the constitution itself. They are the American people's liberty  teeth and keystone under independence . from the hour the Pilgrims landed to  the present day, events, occurrences and tendencies prove that to ensure peace  security and happiness, the rifle and pistol are equally indispensable . the   very atmosphere of firearms anywhere restrains evil interference - they deserve  a place of honor with all that's good."
_George Washington_
    First President of the United States

"The supposed quietude of a  good man allures the ruffian; while on the other hand arms, like laws,  discourage and keep the invader and plunderer in awe, and preserve order in the  world as property. The same balance would be preserved were all the world  destitute of arms, for all would be alike; but since some will not, others dare  not lay them aside . Horrid mischief would ensue were the law-abiding deprived  of the use of them."
_Thomas Paine_

"To preserve liberty, it is  essential that the whole body of the people always possess arms and be taught  alike, especially when young, how to use them."
_Richard Henry Lee_
    American Statesman, 1788

"The great object is that every  man be armed." and "Everyone who is able may have a gun."
_Patrick Henry_
    American Patriot

"Are we at last brought to such  humiliating and debasing degradation, that we cannot be trusted with arms for  our defense? Where is the difference between having our arms in possession and  under our direction and having them under the management of Congress? If our   defense be the real object of having those arms, in whose hands can they be  trusted with more propriety, or equal safety to us, as in our own hands?"
_Patrick Henry_
    American Patriot

"Those who hammer their guns  into plowshares will plow for those who do not."
_Thomas Jefferson_
    Third President of the United States

"The constitutions of most of  our States assert that all power is inherent in the people; that . it is their  right and duty to be at all times armed; . "
_Thomas Jefferson_
    letter to Justice John Cartwright, June 5, 1824. ME 16:45.

"The best we can help for  concerning the people at large is that they be properly armed."
_Alexander Hamilton_
    The Federalist Papers at 184-8


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And then libs whine, "The crime rate is dropping, why do we have so many locked up?"


Because that had nothing to do with locking people up.  The crime rate started dropping in the 1990's because the birth rate started dropping in the 1970's.  All the Boomers who were doing young dumbass weren't doing young dumbass anymore when they started hitting their 40's. 



Toddsterpatriot said:


> Or letting Darrell Brooks have access to a car.



Well, it would have been nice if Brooks had gotten mental health treatment, but he'll probably just end up in jail for the rest of his life. 




westwall said:


> Why? It's true. Government is broken. Best to get rid of it and start over with people who aren't corrupt.



Government works just fine.  In fact, it's testament to how well government works that it took Trump 3 years to truly fuck things up.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Really? You're citing Germany as an example that the United States should follow?



Uh, yeah, dummy, the Germany of today, absolutely. 

You see, being an ignorant Mormon (But I repeat myself), you probably never learned the problem with Germany before WWII was not gun control. There were a shitload of guns in Germany after WWI when the Kaiser's Army fell apart and all those guys went home with their guns.  

That followed the Weimar Republic's attempts to impose gun control laws, and various political factions (Nazis, Communists, Socialists, Monarchists) having gun battles in the streets.  There were about half a dozen "Putsches" to try to overthrow the government, including the notorious Beer Hall Putsch involving Hitler and Ludendorff. 

When the Nazis got into power, they REPEALLED the gun laws the Weimar Government put into place. They actually saw gun ownership as a sign of Aryan Manliness (sound familiar?)  And contrary to all the Ammosexual babbling about how we needs our guns to protect us from an oppressive government, those heavily Armed Germans never rose up against Hitler.  They fought to the last old man and little boy against the allies.  

AFTER the war, the Allies confiscated all the privately owned guns in Germany.   They hung a few Nazi Dead-enders, too.    

When Germany reformed as the FRG, they came up with sensible gun laws.  You can own a gun, but ONLY after you've been thoroughly vetted by the government.  As a result, you don't have gang shootings, you don't have crazy people shooting up schools, and you don't have the guy who shoots his wife because she burned the bratwurst.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> You are operating under the false assumption that people who want to kill other people with guns buy their guns legally. That is ridiculous. You are talking about MURDERERS yet you think they are going to be Joe Good Citizen and file the proper paperwork and submit to background checks? Fer Criss Sakes dude.



Let's review, shall we? 

Ramos - got his gun legally. 
Crimo - got his gun legally.
Cruz - Got his gun legally. 
Lanza - His mother got her guns legally.
Joker Holmes - Got his gun legally.


Now, yeah, the professional criminal isn't going to want a gun that can be traced back to him.  But the vast majority of gun deaths are not professional criminals, they are domestic violence that got out of hand, suicides, and the occassional crazy person who loses his shit.   Gun Control WILL keep guns away from THOSE people.  

Then the police can concentrate on the crooks.


----------



## westwall (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, yeah, dummy, the Germany of today, absolutely.
> 
> You see, being an ignorant Mormon (But I repeat myself), you probably never learned the problem with Germany before WWII was not gun control. There were a shitload of guns in Germany after WWI when the Kaiser's Army fell apart and all those guys went home with their guns.
> 
> ...





No, they only repealed the laws for Nazi Party members.

You really should stop lying.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Because that had nothing to do with locking people up.  The crime rate started dropping in the 1990's because the birth rate started dropping in the 1970's.  All the Boomers who were doing young dumbass weren't doing young dumbass anymore when they started hitting their 40's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Because that had nothing to do with locking people up.  The crime rate started dropping in the 1990's because the birth rate started dropping in the 1970's. *

And because the criminals in jail couldn't commit more crimes.

*Well, it would have been nice if Brooks had gotten mental health treatment, but he'll probably just end up in jail for the rest of his life.*

Ford should be sued for selling him his weapon.

*Government works just fine.  In fact, it's testament to how well government works that it took Trump 3 years to truly fuck things up.*

Biden fucked up the border in 5 minutes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, they only repealed the laws for Nazi Party members.
> 
> You really should stop lying.



You should really start reading...  

Then you'd know that the Nazis didn't practice gun control, they encouraged gun ownership for Germans. 




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Biden fucked up the border in 5 minutes.



No, what was fucked up was letting asylum cases pile up for four years, hoping they'd go away.


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really, because it seems to me most of those deaths were because Trump let the disease run rampant.
> 
> Another Republican fuckup fixed by a Democrat.



Nope. Trump developed the vaccine. Biden let 700,000 Americans die while he fought the invisible MAGA monster.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Nope. Trump developed the vaccine. Biden let 700,000 Americans die while he fought the invisible MAGA monster.



trump didn't develop squat.   Pfizer and Morderna did.  

Then Trump fucked up the distribution plan, and Biden had to fix that. 

Then all you MAGAts refused to take your shots, and kept spreading the disease.


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> trump didn't develop squat.   Pfizer and Morderna did.
> 
> Then Trump fucked up the distribution plan, and Biden had to fix that.
> 
> Then all you MAGAts refused to take your shots, and kept spreading the disease.



Thanks for reminding me of another Biden lie that killed around 300,000 Americans.

How many people did you infect and subsequently kill while you were running around thinking you had "immunity"?


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> trump didn't develop squat.   Pfizer and Morderna did.
> 
> Then Trump fucked up the distribution plan, and Biden had to fix that.
> 
> Then all you MAGAts refused to take your shots, and kept spreading the disease.


You dumbass Moon Bat.

Trump stopped all the bureaucratic bullshit with Operation Warpspeed or else it would have taken years for FDA approval.  He also used Federal resources to distribute the vaccine.  He put a four star general in charge of that.

Pull your Moon Bat head out of your Libtard ass.  You are embarrassing yourself once again.  Better yet just go take your TDS meds and lie down and take a nap.  You will feel better when you wake up.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 13, 2022)

bodecea said:


> All those well regulated militia members in Uvalde, in Charleston, in Sandy Hook, etc.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Thanks for reminding me of another Biden lie that killed around 300,000 Americans.
> 
> How many people did you infect and subsequently kill while you were running around thinking you had "immunity"?



Wow, you live in your own little world, don't you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

Flash said:


> You dumbass Moon Bat.
> 
> Trump stopped all the bureaucratic bullshit with Operation Warpspeed or else it would have taken years for FDA approval. He also used Federal resources to distribute the vaccine. He put a four star general in charge of that.



His goal was to have 10 million people vaccinated by Dec 31, 2020. 

He got less than 1 million shots in arms.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Where did you get your historical education, because you haven't gotten anything right on this entire thread?


JoeB has a History Degree and I have advised him often to get a refund.


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, you live in your own little world, don't you?



So you're still running around thinking you're "immune" to Covid because you got a vaccine. You've probably killed several hundred people by now. Mostly old people, cancer patients, babies, etc.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> trump didn't develop squat.   Pfizer and Morderna did.
> 
> Then Trump fucked up the distribution plan, and Biden had to fix that.
> 
> Then all you MAGAts refused to take your shots, and kept spreading the disease.


Trump wasn't in charge of the pandemic...Mike Pence was. 
He's the one that you should blame. 
And why did more people die after Trump left office?
Because the vaccines didn't work.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> So you're still running around thinking you're "immune" to Covid because you got a vaccine. You've probably killed several hundred people by now. Mostly old people, cancer patients, babies, etc.



I never thought that... and neither did anyone else.  

I recognized the vaccine reduced my chance of getting the virus, or if I did, it's effects would be lessened.   But pretty much for the last two years, I've been practicing safe contact asmuch as humanly possible.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Trump wasn't in charge of the pandemic...Mike Pence was.
> He's the one that you should blame.



I thought it was Jared Kushner.  Trump was president.  It was on him.  



mudwhistle said:


> And why did more people die after Trump left office?
> Because the vaccines didn't work.



More people died because we've had Biden in office for two years vs. 8 months of Trump fucking things up and letting the disease spread.

BUt Trump is the guy who let it spread.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Here's the problem with that.   We've tried that.  We lock up 2 million people.  We have another 7 million on probation or parole.  We have 100 million with some kind of police record.   The prison industrial complex you pine for has ruined millions of lives.
> 
> Sensible precautions are not cowardice, it's prudence.   The insanity of letting people like Joker Holmes, Adam Lanza, Robert Crimo, etc. have access to the kind of firepower we reserve for soldiers is pure madness.


Perhaps we have an issue with Blue City educational systems?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I thought it was Jared Kushner.  Trump was president.  It was on him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Trump closed down the nation, you would use that to hate on him.


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I never thought that... and neither did anyone else.
> 
> I recognized the vaccine reduced my chance of getting the virus, or if I did, it's effects would be lessened.   But pretty much for the last two years, I've been practicing safe contact asmuch as humanly possible.



So Biden lied when he said this:


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You should really start reading...
> 
> Then you'd know that the Nazis didn't practice gun control, they encouraged gun ownership for Germans.
> 
> ...



I agree. Those asylum cases should have been dismissed in 4 minutes.

You want asylum because your country is a crime-ridden shithole? Denied!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Perhaps we have an issue with Blue City educational systems?



Nope.  Check your privilege. 

We have crime for the following reasons. 

1) Poverty
2) Racism
3) Gun Proliferation
4) Untreated Mental Illness
5) Untreated addiction

The Europeans have programs to deal with these things, they have NOWHERE near our crime rates. 




Indeependent said:


> If Trump closed down the nation, you would use that to hate on him.



Oh, I would criticize him no matter what he did, because he would have found a way to fuck it up... that's kind of his thing.  This is a guy who went broke selling vodka and steaks.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> So Biden lied when he said this:



I never heard him say that... and I'm sure if he did, you are taking it out of context.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I agree. Those asylum cases should have been dismissed in 4 minutes.
> 
> You want asylum because your country is a crime-ridden shithole? Denied!



Except our laws say otherwise...


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> His goal was to have 10 million people vaccinated by Dec 31, 2020.
> 
> He got less than 1 million shots in arms.




You are confused Moon Bat, as usual.  I told you to take your TDS meds and then a nap.  Instead you just post your stupidity.

Trump got the vaccine out before he left office and then Potatohead blew it.

Trump left Potatohead a post pandemic recovering economy complete with a vaccine and Potatohead turned it into more Covid deaths, a recession, tremendous inflation and declining family income.  Not to mention all his other failures.

Do you own any stocks?  Better go check how they are doing today.  Better check your 401K if you have one because you are a poorer person today because of Potatohead.  Of course most of you pathetic Moon Bats are on welfare so maybe you haven't really lost anything.

However, no matter who you are Potatohead's 8.4% inflation will eat you alive Moon Bat.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope.  Check your privilege.
> 
> We have crime for the following reasons.
> 
> ...


How does it feel to be psychotic and see the world from end to...racism, rather than a good upbringing to lifelong success.
We all know you're a racist who believes Blacks are stupid and need handouts to survive.

We need police enforcement and a solid education system that caters to all levels of ability.

Stop comparing mostly White nations to Democrat created slums...it's embarrassing that you're such an idiot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

Flash said:


> Trump got the vaccine out before he left office and then Potatohead blew it.



No, it was on Trump to distribute it... he failed to do so, and Biden had to pick up the slack. 



Flash said:


> Trump left Potatohead a post pandemic recovering economy complete with a vaccine and Potatohead turned it into more Covid deaths, a recession, tremendous inflation and declining family income. Not to mention all his other failures.



That's not true, either.  Unemployment JUMPED in December 2020, as companies kept cutting jobs in response to Covid.  

Trump was the first president since Hoover to post a net jobs loss.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, it was on Trump to distribute it... he failed to do so, and Biden had to pick up the slack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


During a *GLOBAL* pandemic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> How does it feel to be psychotic and see the world from end to...racism, rather than a good upbringing to lifelong success.
> We all know you're a racist who believes Blacks are stupid and need handouts to survive.



Check your privilege, buddy. 

Blacks don't need handouts, they need fair treatment.  That means the black drug addict should get the same deal Rush Limbaugh got.  



Indeependent said:


> We need police enforcement and a solid education system that caters to all levels of ability.



Again, all for it.  So let's bus the white kids into the inner city schools and bus the black kids out to the suburban schools. 




Indeependent said:


> Stop comparing mostly White nations to Democrat created slums...it's embarrassing that you're such an idiot.



Let's try what the Europeans are doing, and then see what our results are... works for me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> During a *GLOBAL* pandemic.



Which was worse here because of bad leadership.. 

The US had 4% of the world's population and 25% of the Covid Deaths.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Check your privilege, buddy.
> 
> Blacks don't need handouts, they need fair treatment.  That means the black drug addict should get the same deal Rush Limbaugh got.
> 
> ...


Rush, like all of Hollywood and the entire entertainment world, should have been tried and incarcerated.
What does this have to do with the fact that Democrats don't provide law enforcement and the US Liberal School System sucks?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Which was worse here because of bad leadership..
> 
> The US had 4% of the world's population and 25% of the Covid Deaths.


It was worse here because the US has way more business people and tourists visiting than any other nation on earth.
I'm sure China the nations South of The Border provided real numbers.

You really need to see a psychotherapist.


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, it was on Trump to distribute it... he failed to do so, and Biden had to pick up the slack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat.

My wife got her vaccine while we still had a real President.  It sure as hell was distributed here in Florida.  Before Potatohead took office.

Operation Warpseed was one of the greatest achievements by the Federal government ever and Potatohead blew it.  More COVID deaths under Potatohead than Trump.  He blew Trump's recovering economy with massive inflation, a recession and unemployment higher than Trump had before Potatohead's buddies released their bioweapon.

You know who Potatohead's buddies are don't you?  They are the Chicoms that made the Biden family filthy rich.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I thought it was Jared Kushner.  Trump was president.  It was on him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Pence was put in charge of the COVID program the way Kamaltoe Harris was put in charge of the border.
Pence turned out to be a Democrap mole who back-stabbed Trump.
He was undermining Trump all along....and he's supporting Democrats.....which is why nobody has raided his home.
More people died during Biden's first 6 months than during the Trump adm.


_According to Johns Hopkins University’s data on COVID-19 deaths, since Jan. 1, there have been approximately 353,000 deaths from the pandemic. This is about a thousand more COVID-19 deaths than in all of 2020._​




__





						More people will have died from COVID under Biden than Trump
					





					www.msn.com
				











						US COVID-19 cases and deaths by state
					

How is the nation faring against COVID-19, both overall and at a state level? Get the answers here, with data on hotspots and infection rates. This map tracks the history of coronavirus cases in America, both recent and all-time.




					usafacts.org
				




More people died in less time since Biden took office because they refused to allow people to get proper treatment. Treatment that they're all of the sudden allowing. Ivermectin was banned under Trump but now is being used to treat COVID patients.
Trump didn't let shit spread it. The Obama Adm funded it and (Dr Fauci) created it thru gain of function research in labs in China and Ukraine, and then made sure that it was spread all over the US.









						Report: Obama Admin Funded China's Coronavirus Research, Gave Millions in Taxpayer Money to Wuhan Lab
					

Documents 'show the Wuhan Institute of Virology undertook coronavirus experiments on mammals captured more than 1,000 miles away in Yunnan,' a report says.




					www.westernjournal.com


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I never heard him say that... and I'm sure if he did, you are taking it out of context.



You're a liar.


----------



## westwall (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You should really start reading...
> 
> Then you'd know that the Nazis didn't practice gun control, they encouraged gun ownership for Germans.
> 
> ...





No, they didn't.  Gun ownership was only for the ruling elite.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Rush, like all of Hollywood and the entire entertainment world, should have been tried and incarcerated.
> What does this have to do with the fact that Democrats don't provide law enforcement and the US Liberal School System sucks?



I could explain it to you again, and you still wouldn't understand. 



Indeependent said:


> It was worse here because the US has way more business people and tourists visiting than any other nation on earth.
> I'm sure China the nations South of The Border provided real numbers.



No, it's worse here because we tolerate poverty, guns, etc.  



mudwhistle said:


> Nope. Pence was put in charge of the COVID program the way Kamaltoe Harris was put in charge of the border.
> Pence turned out to be a Democrap mole who back-stabbed Trump.
> He was undermining Trump all along....and he's supporting Democrats.....which is why nobody has raided his home.



WOw, seriously, Pence was undermining Trump?  You really believe that?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 13, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, they didn't. Gun ownership was only for the ruling elite.



Nope. Guns were prolific in Germany.   Many houses had their leftover weapons from WWI that no one ever bothered to confiscate.  
Hitler rolled back the Weimar Gun Laws.


----------



## westwall (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope. Guns were prolific in Germany.   Many houses had their leftover weapons from WWI that no one ever bothered to confiscate.
> Hitler rolled back the Weimar Gun Laws.





You are so full of shit.  The Nazi's even confiscated bayonets from veterans.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except our laws say otherwise...



Which of our laws says you're entitled to asylum if you come from a crime-ridden shithole?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I could explain it to you again, and you still wouldn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand you're a low IQ, self-hating piece of White Trash with an undeserved History Degree.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I could explain it to you again, and you still wouldn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.....so far he's the only Trump associate that hasn't been shown a warrant. 

Earlier today they tried to steal Mike Lindell's cell phone. 
Mike Lindell.....the God Damned Pillow Guy.


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope. Guns were prolific in Germany.   Many houses had their leftover weapons from WWI that no one ever bothered to confiscate.
> Hitler rolled back the Weimar Gun Laws.


Once again you are confused Moon Bat.

Unless you were consider unworthy to have a gun by the National Socialist Party.  You know, like Jews or whatever.

If you were not a German National Socialist Party member then they didn't want you to have a gun.  Even the loyal Germans were subject to gun registration laws.  In 1938 Hitler enacted the Gun Control Act that put quite a few restrictions.  Just like the Democrat scum want to do now.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 13, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Yep.....so far he's the only Trump associate that hasn't been shown a warrant.
> 
> Earlier today they tried to steal Mike Lindell's cell phone.
> Mike Lindell.....the God Damned Pillow Guy.



Joe keeps having a dream that Kamala is holding a pillow over his face......a My Pillow.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 13, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> You're a liar.


Biden was a snake oil salesmen. Funny how the left conveniently  forgets Biden’s lie.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2022)

westwall said:


> You are so full of shit. The Nazi's even confiscated bayonets from veterans.



Link?  

Wait, here's one. 









						The Hitler gun control lie
					

Gun rights activists who cite the dictator as a reason against gun control have their history dangerously wrong




					www.salon.com
				




Unfortunately for LaPierre et al., the notion that Hitler confiscated everyone’s guns is mostly bogus. And the ancillary claim that Jews could have stopped the Holocaust with more guns doesn't make any sense at all if you think about it for more than a minute.

University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had _tougher_ gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.

The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. "The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.





mudwhistle said:


> Yep.....so far he's the only Trump associate that hasn't been shown a warrant.
> 
> Earlier today they tried to steal Mike Lindell's cell phone.
> Mike Lindell.....the God Damned Pillow Guy.



You mean the Pillow Guy who has donated millions to insurrectionist groups? 

If Pence were really out to get Trump, he could have invoked the the 25th Amendment any day Trump did something crazy, which would have been any day ending in a "Y".


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> You're a liar.



So in context, it was completely different than what you represented it as.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Link?
> 
> Wait, here's one.
> 
> ...


Salon: Salon

Overall, we rate Salon Left Biased based on story selection that strongly favors the left and endorsements of political positions affiliated with the Democratic Party. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to occasionally utilizing sources poor sources and failed fact checks.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Link?
> 
> Wait, here's one.
> 
> ...



The Jews had too many guns, eh?


----------



## westwall (Sep 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Link?
> 
> Wait, here's one.
> 
> ...





Try reading "The Nazi Seizure of Power"  by William Sheridan Allen.  It is his doctoral thesis turned into a book.

The salon propaganda is revisionist history writ large.

Kinda like David Irving and his "there wasn't a Holocaust" bullshit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Link?
> 
> Wait, here's one.
> 
> ...


Pillow Guy who donated millions to what you call insurrectionist groups? 

There are no insurrectionist groups because the insurrection is a figment of your party's imagination. 
Nobody stages a insurrection without guns, especially if you own a bunch of them. You don't go to an insurrection and leave your guns at home. 
And nobody set any fires in the Capital....which is what normally happens when somebody is trying to vilently overthrow the government.

And you people lied about who was killed at the Capital on Jan 6th.....the only people that died in the Capital were two unarmed female Trump supporters. One was beaten and stomped to death by cops and the other was assassinated by a fucking cop (without a warning) execution style. 


Pence was put there to make sure the steal was a success....and he has shown zero support for Trump since Jan 6th.
Then he acted like he was president after the coup was complete in a meeting with the FBI Director who is currently attacking Trump and all of his associates with his unconstitutional raids.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2022)

westwall said:


> Try reading "The Nazi Seizure of Power" by William Sheridan Allen. It is his doctoral thesis turned into a book.
> 
> The salon propaganda is revisionist history writ large.
> 
> Kinda like David Irving and his "there wasn't a Holocaust" bullshit.



Uh, yeah, I had relatives who LIVED in Nazi Germany, dude.    No one took their guns until the British occuppied their city.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I filled out a form.
> I paid $11.00.
> 30 days later, I got my FOID Card, which means I can go into any store I want and buy a gun.
> But man, I can't imagine they did a very thorough check for $11.00.  I mean it must have cost at least $2.00 to make and mail the card.


The background check mandated by federal law, and the background check the IL FOID system uses, are free, and can be done on line. Takes someone 5 minutes.   You get a proceed - stop- delay result.

But, good news - the state of IL now thinks you own a gun.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Overall, we rate Salon Left Biased based on story selection that strongly favors the left and endorsements of political positions affiliated with the Democratic Party. We also rate them Mixed for factual reporting due to occasionally utilizing sources poor sources and failed fact checks.



Your inability to refute the point is duly noted.  

Point is, there wasn't mass gun confiscation in Nazi Germany.  The Germans had plenty of guns, and they used to them to fight for Hitler until the last old men and little boys surrendered.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The background check mandated by federal law, and the background check the IL FOID system uses, are free, and can be done on line. Takes someone 5 minutes. You get a proceed - stop- delay result.
> 
> But, good news - the state of IL now thinks you own a gun.



And I doubt they care...


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Your inability to refute the point is duly noted.
> 
> Point is, there wasn't mass gun confiscation in Nazi Germany.  The Germans had plenty of guns, and they used to them to fight for Hitler until the last old men and little boys surrendered.


I won’t go to extreme left or right wing nut sites, they are unreliable with their information. So, give a real news site that isn’t extremely bias and Then we can talk but salon is as unreliable as breitbart, another site I have caught in numerous falsehoods.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, yeah, I had relatives who LIVED in Nazi Germany, dude.    No one took their guns until the British occuppied their city.



  No surprise.

  Your German relatives were surely among those favored by the Nazis, aligned with the Nazis, and thus allowed to keep their guns.

  From many of your own remarks about Jews, there can be no doubt what side you would have taken, if you lived in Germany during that time.

  Perhaps a big cause of your discontent as an American stems from having no credible similar cause to join against Jews, Catholics, Mormons, and any other that you would happily brand as _untermenschen_ and treat in the same manner that your Nazi relatives treated their _untermenschen_.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> I won’t go to extreme left or right wing nut sites, they are unreliable with their information. So, give a real news site that isn’t extremely bias and Then we can talk but salon is as unreliable as breitbart, another site I have caught in numerous falsehoods.



Uh, can you please cite a "falsehood" Salon has been engaged in? 

Thanks.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> No surprise.
> 
> Your German relatives were surely among those favored by the Nazis, aligned with the Nazis, and thus allowed to keep their guns.
> 
> ...



Actually, my family in Germany were VERY DEVOUT Catholics (and presumably still are).  The Catholic Church was hip deep in collaborating with Hitler. 

As for my criticism of ZIONISTS (not Jews), um, the Zionists are like abused children who have gotten big enough to beat up on someone else.   And as long as they control our foreign policy, we'll keep getting more of this...


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 14, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Biden was a snake oil salesmen. Funny how the left conveniently  forgets Biden’s lie.



Most of them believed it. JoeB131 certainly did. He's still running around killing people, thinking he's "immune" to Covid.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Your German relatives were surely among those favored by the Nazis, aligned with the Nazis, and thus allowed to keep their guns.





JoeB131 said:


> Actually, my family in Germany were VERY DEVOUT Catholics (and presumably still are). The Catholic Church was hip deep in collaborating with Hitler.



  No surprise at all.  You literally come from Nazi stock, and you are an apple that has not fallen very far at all from the noxious tree that spawned you.

  Your love of tyranny, your love if evil, your love of madness, your intense hatred of all who would oppose it; that is in your blood, and in your heritage.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, can you please cite a "falsehood" Salon has been engaged in?
> 
> Thanks.











						Salon changes headline of old article after Twitter liberals use it to peddle false narrative about DeSantis
					

Salon.com was forced to change the headline of a 2021 article that falsely claimed Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis was forcing students and educators to 'register' political views.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, my family in Germany were VERY DEVOUT Catholics (and presumably still are).  The Catholic Church was hip deep in collaborating with Hitler.
> 
> As for my criticism of ZIONISTS (not Jews), um, the Zionists are like abused children who have gotten big enough to beat up on someone else.   And as long as they control our foreign policy, we'll keep getting more of this...


I read a book on this several years ago that the Catholic Church supported and helped the Nazis in finding and identifying those that were held as enemies of Nazi Germany. Jews, transvestites, gays, Gypsies and Jehovah's Witnesses and other such groups. The Catholic set themselves up to be on the winning side, no matter who won the war. There were Priests and others Catholics that fought against the Nazis in Germany however the church itself was helping Germany in the war effort. I found the book in a public library and read it. Interesting read, I can't after all these years remember the title. The church was complicit in helping the Germans.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> No surprise at all. You literally come from Nazi stock, and you are an apple that has not fallen very far at all from the noxious tree that spawned you.
> 
> Your love of tyranny, your love if evil, your love of madness, your intense hatred of all who would oppose it; that is in your blood, and in your heritage.



Well, my Dad who was at Normandy and the Bulge with the First Army would disagree...  but never mind. 

Frankly, Mormons are like Nazis, just dumber.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 15, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> No surprise at all.  You literally come from Nazi stock, and you are an apple that has not fallen very far at all from the noxious tree that spawned you.





JoeB131 said:


> Well, my Dad who was at Normandy and the Bulge with the First Army would disagree... but never mind.



  Really?

  What would he think to see you embrace so much of what he fought to oppose, so much of what he risked his very life to oppose?

  Do you think that would make him proud?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 15, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Really?
> 
> What would he think to see you embrace so much of what he fought to oppose, so much of what he risked his very life to oppose?
> 
> Do you think that would make him proud?



He'd be pretty proud of what I've accomplished, actually.  And even though he was a Nixon Republican, he'd be embarrassed how the religious crazies have taken over the GOP.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 15, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Really?
> 
> What would he think to see you embrace so much of what he fought to oppose, so much of what he risked his very life to oppose?
> 
> Do you think that would make him proud?


Bob, I have agreed with Joe just once since I joined the board. However, my father fought in WWII and he fought so we could all be free and have differing opinions and we had the freedom to express our opinions. Though his father may or may not agreed with Joe, his father I am sure would be proud that his son could voice his opinion in a free America that he fought for.


----------

